# How many days so far? (2015-2016 season)



## skiNEwhere (Oct 31, 2015)

Today at Loveland makes one


----------



## STREETSKIER (Nov 2, 2015)

I don't ski til dec15 at 8 am 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vortex (Nov 2, 2015)

3 days to start it off.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 22, 2015)

Today at Copper makes 4


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 22, 2015)

two


----------



## Dickc (Nov 23, 2015)

Got my first two over the weekend at Sunday River.


----------



## jrmagic (Nov 23, 2015)

Zero and counting


----------



## Puck it (Nov 23, 2015)

one


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 23, 2015)

Love it.  

1.  November 21, 2015:  Alta
2.  November 22, 2015:  Snowbird
3.  November 23, 2015:  Alta


----------



## JimG. (Dec 2, 2015)

3 so far, 2 at K and 1 at Jiminy.


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 2, 2015)

Stuck at one.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 2, 2015)

2 so car.


----------



## Bostonian (Dec 2, 2015)

1 here and 1 beer at Okemo


----------



## Puck it (Dec 2, 2015)

Two


----------



## dlague (Dec 2, 2015)

Two with hopes of doubling that this weekend!  My son is kicking my ass skiing 5 days straight at Keystone and A basin.


----------



## WWF-VT (Dec 2, 2015)

4 in November


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 2, 2015)

3, 1 in October, 2 in November, hopefully the local molehill's WROD will open in a couple weeks.


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 2, 2015)

One for me ! This weather pattern Sucks !

Dave your screwed ! Time to visit your son. He must miss you by now. !!!'


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Dec 2, 2015)

JDMRoma said:


> One for me ! This weather pattern Sucks !
> 
> Dave your screwed ! Time to visit your son. He must miss you by now. !!!'
> 
> ...



No kidding - he said A Basin was great not 100% open but they have the goods that is for sure.


----------



## SkiFanE (Dec 2, 2015)

7. 

All great and 6 were bump days - I am in ski shape by Dec 1. Now bring on the damn snow!!!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 2, 2015)

Two


----------



## Vortex (Dec 3, 2015)

10


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 3, 2015)

1.  I'm in no rush...


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 3, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> 1.  I'm in no rush...



I wasn't this year either, but getting new skis definitely upped the stoke meter. I think I might return to K the last weekend of their early season BOGO'S, then just wait for the local WROD to open. I sure hope this warm weather isn't an all Winter trend.


----------



## machski (Dec 3, 2015)

2, pathetic on my end.  But weather is making it tough to motivate for the drives north.


----------



## ironhippy (Dec 3, 2015)

Got my first turns in tonight.

6 runs down the gravel pit across the street from my house, hiked back up.


----------



## bluebird (Dec 4, 2015)

Two


----------



## chuckstah (Dec 4, 2015)

Today at Loon made five, and was the best so far.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 4, 2015)

Zero


----------



## MMP (Dec 4, 2015)

dlague said:


> No kidding - he said A Basin was great not 100% open but they have the goods that is for sure.



My kid skis there too. In school out there. Has a bunch of days so far. And  a couple on the pass.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 4, 2015)

2

2 - Killington

Missed one day already due to weather. Rained all day Wed.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 5, 2015)

Zippaty Fracking Doo-Da....


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 5, 2015)

Today was day number one.  Pretty good at Wildcat today.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 5, 2015)

3 was at cannon today on the one way down with the whole f'n FSC.
Still had fun and for the 4 of us it cost 48 bucks.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 5, 2015)

Don't get me started.  Today at Wildcat they had ski teams from Cranmore, Attitash, Mount Washington Valley and Gould in addition to the Wildcat team.  I have no idea why Gould wasn't at Sunday River instead.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 5, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Don't get me started.  Today at Wildcat they had ski teams from Cranmore, Attitash, Mount Washington Valley and Gould in addition to the Wildcat team.  I have no idea why Gould wasn't at Sunday River instead.



The ones at Cannon trashed the brown bag area. Left garbage every where and left their bags out on top and under the tables.


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 5, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> The ones at Cannon trashed the brown bag area. Left garbage every where and left their bags out on top and under the tables.



Those F$&@ing Racers !
I didn't notice the FSC racers but there was a ton of racers from Holdeness. 
It actually looked like it wasn't busy until after they showed up !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## machski (Dec 5, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Don't get me started.  Today at Wildcat they had ski teams from Cranmore, Attitash, Mount Washington Valley and Gould in addition to the Wildcat team.  I have no idea why Gould wasn't at Sunday River instead.



Sunday River was packed with ski teams and also is hosting first races of the season this weekend.  That could have had some of the Gould levels moving around.


----------



## xlr8r (Dec 5, 2015)

1 - Today at Loon 

Luckily the ski team members were little kids.  Way too many boarders that were going much too fast for the conditions though.


----------



## ironhippy (Dec 5, 2015)

Up to 3 now! Skied an access road to a cable antenna near my house last night and earned some turns at the local ski hill today.

Coverage was sketchy at best, but it felt good to get in some turns again. All the natural snow is melting and with the forecast coming, I don't think the local hill will be able to make their planned opening date of next Saturday, they have a lot of snow to make and not much cold weather to do it.

I want a big dump of snow so I ski, or no snow and cold temperatures for hero soil mountain biking, when it warms up everything turns to soup I have to resort to going for runs to get my woods/exercise fix and that's just barely fun!


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 6, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> The ones at Cannon trashed the brown bag area. Left garbage every where and left their bags out on top and under the tables.



Sure they weren't Joey's?


----------



## Madroch (Dec 6, 2015)

2- okemo, Stowe


----------



## dlague (Dec 6, 2015)

JDMRoma said:


> Those F$&@ing Racers !
> I didn't notice the FSC racers but there was a ton of racers from Holdeness.
> It actually looked like it wasn't busy until after they showed up !
> 
> ...



Funny how we were having that conversation on the chair lift!  I am noticing and so does my son that they seem to act like they own the place.  He was in the park and they were skiing around the line and cutting people off at each feature.  Leave their skis on the ground while the was plenty of rack space.  And yes they trash the place.

Anyhow 3 days now!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Whitey (Dec 6, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> The ones at Cannon trashed the brown bag area. Left garbage every where and left their bags out on top and under the tables.



This has been done as a thread before,  but good g0d this is a pet peeve of mine.   I just don't understand how people can be in the middle of a busy lodge with people constantly looking for places to sit down and think;  "i'll just dump my stuff all over/under the tables & leave it there".  Just so inconsiderate.   Even on the busiest days I've always been able to find a place to stash our gear that wasn't in someone's way.   I've always been tough on my boys about this - make them go back and pick up their trash, make them find a place to store their bag, etc.   They learned.


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 6, 2015)

Whitey said:


> This has been done as a thread before,  but good g0d this is a pet peeve of mine.   I just don't understand how people can be in the middle of a busy lodge with people constantly looking for places to sit down and think;  "i'll just dump my stuff all over/under the tables & leave it there".  Just so inconsiderate.   Even on the busiest days I've always been able to find a place to stash our gear that wasn't in someone's way.   I've always been tough on my boys about this - make them go back and pick up their trash, make them find a place to store their bag, etc.   They learned.



+1. I have stuffed Peoples bags under tables before ...or moved them elsewhere as a protest. Maybe they'll get the message.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 6, 2015)

Whitey said:


> This has been done as a thread before,  but good g0d this is a pet peeve of mine.   I just don't understand how people can be in the middle of a busy lodge with people constantly looking for places to sit down and think;  "i'll just dump my stuff all over/under the tables & leave it there".  Just so inconsiderate.   Even on the busiest days I've always been able to find a place to stash our gear that wasn't in someone's way.   I've always been tough on my boys about this - make them go back and pick up their trash, make them find a place to store their bag, etc.   They learned.





Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> +1. I have stuffed Peoples bags under tables before ...or moved them elsewhere as a protest. Maybe they'll get the message.


Many ski areas now offer either free bag check or have sufficient storage racks for stowing bags. shoes etc. They don't allow bags, shoes etc.to be stored under tables/chairs in the lodge. If they are they are promptly removed. Seems to work out very well at the areas I visit. Perhaps Cannon should adopt a similar policy.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 6, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Many ski areas now offer either free bag check or have sufficient storage racks for stowing bags. shoes etc. They don't allow bags, shoes etc.to be stored under tables/chairs in the lodge. If they are they are promptly removed. Seems to work out very well at the areas I visit. Perhaps Cannon should adopt a similar policy.



Killington is very good about it with their free bag check. Couple bucks tip to the attendant is a fair deal for the service 

Okemo charges $8 and puts signs up warning people of theft.  I think their lockers were $5.   Rubbed me the wrong way seeing that.   They've had a known theft issue for years; almost always people from down the road in Springfield.  They've turned that reality into a profit center.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 6, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Killington is very good about it with their free bag check. Couple bucks tip to the attendant is a fair deal for the service
> 
> Okemo charges $8 and puts signs up warning people of theft.  I think their lockers were $5.   Rubbed me the wrong way seeing that.   They've had a known theft issue for years; almost always people from down the road in Springfield.  They've turned that reality into a profit center.


Not even Stowe charges for storage. Over in the Spruce lodge they even have free lockable combination lockers for storing gear. Just another reason of many why I don't like Okemo.

The first area I saw the free bag check & no storage under tables/chairs policy was at Mount Snow. Believe it or not this was when ASC still owned the place.


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 6, 2015)

Day 4 at Killington ! In progress !!Oh yah this place sucks ! Stay home everyone ! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ski stef (Dec 6, 2015)

Day 3 at the hill today. 1 at abay and 2 at Breck. Coverage is good and Breck has over 500 acres open. The lift lines aren't bad but trails are crowded. we were getting dumped on over 3 weeks ago now we're all playing the waiting game again.. ☃


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## drjeff (Dec 6, 2015)

Just finished Day 5 today at Mount Snow - a total of 33 runs over the same 2 basic runs the last 2 days had me not feeling like logging some more laps after lunch today, even though weather wise it is an amazing day out!


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 6, 2015)

Madroch said:


> 2- okemo, Stowe



How was Stowe? I was thinking of going there Fri. but decided not to because of all the rain Wed.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 6, 2015)

Day 4 for me was cut short today. 1st run caught an edge and hit hard. Head was very cloudy. Abrasion on my forehead - concussed for sure. Back is also sore and jammed my thumb. I took 2 more runs which I probably shouldn't have.


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 6, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Day 4 for me was cut short today. 1st run caught an edge and hit hard. Head was very cloudy. Abrasion on my forehead - concussed for sure. Back is also sore and jammed my thumb. I took 2 more runs which I probably shouldn't have.



Sorry to hear about that.  I hope you recover quickly.   


.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 6, 2015)

Stowe was good Friday... Soft from the 4-5 inches of fresh thurs on top of firm but not icy on the u groomed- groomed was good- all usual early season offering - only downer was guns blowing wet on very top all day- from quad top down to lookout top-  grabby under foot and visibility diminishing- from lookout down all good.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 6, 2015)

Stowe offering Friday- Gondi opened yesterday I believe


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 6, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Love it.
> 
> 1.  November 21, 2015:  Alta
> 2.  November 22, 2015:  Snowbird
> 3.  November 23, 2015:  Alta



4.  December 6, 2015:  Snowbird


Daughter's Count:

1.  December 6, 2015:  Snowbird.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 6, 2015)

Madroch said:


> Stowe was good Friday... Soft from the 4-5 inches of fresh thurs on top of firm but not icy on the u groomed- groomed was good- all usual early season offering - only downer was guns blowing wet on very top all day- from quad top down to lookout top-  grabby under foot and visibility diminishing- from lookout down all good.



Thanks for your report.


----------



## yeggous (Dec 6, 2015)

Today at Bretton Woods was six. It was greatly improved since last week. There was just enough natural to tempt me to go off-piste and I have the core shot to prove it.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## The Sneak (Dec 6, 2015)

Zero.
This is the latest I've gone into a season without any days yet in a decade or more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimG. (Dec 6, 2015)

At 5 after 2 days at Belleayre Friday and today.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 7, 2015)

3. all killington. 11/24, 11/28, 12/5. thankful for my max pass, because otherwise i'd be pretty iffy about these early season conditions. probably taking this weekend off. hopeful for snow around the 19th through end of month.


----------



## dlague (Dec 7, 2015)

KustyTheKlown said:


> 3. all killington. 11/24, 11/28, 12/5. thankful for my max pass, because otherwise i'd be pretty iffy about these early season conditions. probably taking this weekend off. hopeful for snow around the 19th through end of month.



Wow, used a good chunk of your 5 Killington days on early season.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 7, 2015)

dlague said:


> Wow, used a good chunk of your 5 Killington days on early season.



fine by me. i pretty much loathe killington and only respect them for their early/late season commitment. i do most of my skiing in northern vermont, and bought the max pass mainly to accommodate a few western trips (brighton in january, copper/winter park/steamboat february, big sky march), so the eastern days are really just bonus. 

my first day at killington they never scanned my card, and the lift broke down 3 hours after i started, so they gave me a voucher. so i still have 3 days on my MAX pass at K, plus the voucher. i also got that champlain valley $170 card, so there's a bunch of noVT, noNY, NH days on there, so theres gonna be a smuggs/bolton weekend, a mad river weekend, a jay/burke weekend, a magic/stratton weekend, a cannon/loon weekend, a gore/whiteface weekend. heading to loon and sunday river over christmas. lots of pre-paid skiing to do at places other than k, theres only so many days. and i still have 5 to use at pico, which i generally prefer to killington anyway. i probably wont be back at killington again until late season when its the only game in town.


----------



## dlague (Dec 7, 2015)

KustyTheKlown said:


> fine by me. i pretty much loathe killington and only respect them for their early/late season commitment. i do most of my skiing in northern vermont, and bought the max pass mainly to accommodate a few western trips (brighton in january, copper/winter park/steamboat february, big sky march), so the eastern days are really just bonus.
> 
> my first day at killington they never scanned my card, and the lift broke down 3 hours after i started, so they gave me a voucher. so i still have 3 days on my MAX pass at K, plus the voucher. i also got that champlain valley $170 card, so there's a bunch of noVT, noNY, NH days on there, so theres gonna be a smuggs/bolton weekend, a mad river weekend, a jay/burke weekend, a magic/stratton weekend, a cannon/loon weekend, a gore/whiteface weekend. heading to loon and sunday river over christmas. lots of pre-paid skiing to do at places other than k, theres only so many days. and i still have 5 to use at pico, which i generally prefer to killington anyway. i probably wont be back at killington again until late season when its the only game in town.



You have a great plan!  I like it!


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 13, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Love it.
> 
> 1.  November 21, 2015:  Alta
> 2.  November 22, 2015:  Snowbird
> ...



5.  December 12, 2015:  Alta


Daughter's Count:

1.  December 6, 2015:  Snowbird.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Dec 13, 2015)

1. First day of the season was at Belleayre on Thursday.


----------



## Bostonian (Dec 13, 2015)

3 days (1 at Okemo and 2 at gunstock)


----------



## Scruffy (Dec 13, 2015)

2 days and counting...


----------



## JimG. (Dec 13, 2015)

6 after today at Hunter. At least today was my best overall day of the season.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 13, 2015)

2

Lame

Hopefully can grab 3-4 more before the end of the month


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 13, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Love it.
> 
> 1.  November 21, 2015:  Alta
> 2.  November 22, 2015:  Snowbird
> ...



6.  December 13, 2015:  Snowbird


Daughter's Count:

1.  December 6, 2015:  Snowbird.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 13, 2015)

Logged Day #7 today and got my season Trace Snow vertical total past 100k feet   Too bad that mother nature's fickleness has made it that over 95% of that vertical occurred on the same 2 top to bottom routes at Mount Snow that I've lapped a cumulative 67 times so far this year


----------



## SkiFanE (Dec 13, 2015)

11.  Saturday:  fabulous spring bumps all day. Sunday:  I skied.


----------



## HD333 (Dec 13, 2015)

First day in the books, finally. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vortex (Dec 14, 2015)

SkiFanE said:


> 11.  Saturday:  fabulous spring bumps all day. Sunday:  I skied.



14 

Sat was great.  The  Sunday explanation is perfect.


Bob


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 14, 2015)

4, 3 as me, 1 as Santa


----------



## dlague (Dec 14, 2015)

Well still at 3 days - was looking at last year at this time and I was at 5.  So running a tad bit behind but still room to make those up!


----------



## timmyc (Dec 14, 2015)

...


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 14, 2015)

drjeff said:


> Logged Day #7 today and got my season Trace Snow vertical total past 100k feet   Too bad that mother nature's fickleness has made it that over 95% of that vertical occurred on the same 2 top to bottom routes at Mount Snow that I've lapped a cumulative 67 times so far this year



How was the crowdes on Saturday founder s day?


----------



## drjeff (Dec 14, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> How was the crowdes on Saturday founder s day?



I quit by 9:30 because it just got too crazy for my safety comfort zone


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 14, 2015)

I stood on skis on snow. ASPNC training for tethers and the pole, but no further up than the base area. 

I have Wednesday and Friday off this week, but it's looking ugly out there...


----------



## hammer (Dec 14, 2015)

Zero for me...if I had a season's pass I would have gone out by now but the conditions just don't justify the cost at this point.  Not too concerned...yet...


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 14, 2015)

Only 2

Looks like I'm going to lose another 3 days planned for this week.

That makes 4 days lost so far due to weather/conditions & only 2 days on skis.

Ain't driving 5+ hours to ski on crap or in the rain.


----------



## Greg (Dec 14, 2015)

Zero. Bought all new gear this year. You can thank me for the epic start.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 14, 2015)

Thank you Greg. I purposely avoided buying snow tires to avoid the jinx, and you brought it anyway.  On the bright side- glad a didn't buy the tires....


----------



## octopus (Dec 14, 2015)

1, in october at sunday river.


----------



## Gforce (Dec 14, 2015)

Zero (0).  This weather BLOWS.

I'm about ready to pack my boot bag and jump on a SLC flight.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 14, 2015)

16 days, not all full days but i have the next couple off will probably break 20 by sunday no problem. Its been very good so far

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 15, 2015)

sitting at 8.


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 15, 2015)

snoseek said:


> Its been very good so far


Huh?????


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 15, 2015)

He lives in Tahoe


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 15, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> He lives in Tahoe



That explains it!  They deserve a great year after what they have been through.


----------



## jaytrem (Dec 15, 2015)

snoseek said:


> 16 days, not all full days but i have the next couple off will probably break 20 by sunday no problem. Its been very good so far



I'm very happy for you.  You sure deserve a great season for sticking it out.

I got 5 in so far at Mount Snow.  Took my 4 year old twins out for the first time on Sat/Sun.  Perfect weather for their first days, didn't have to deal with coldness issues at all.  They did real real, took them to the top 1 at a time late Sunday for 2 runs each.  I just ski behind them holding them a bit and they go go go.  Seems like they've gone direct to parallel.  Now I need to teach them how to stop. :???:


----------



## chuckstah (Dec 15, 2015)

Today was eight, split evenly between Sunday River and Loon.  I haven't seen any snow anywhere in the east worthy of buying a ticket or burning a voucher to ski off my pass yet, nor has it been worth the drive to Sugarloaf.


----------



## ironhippy (Dec 17, 2015)

I got in my 6th run last night, 5 of my 6 days have been hiking for turns in a gravel pit. Thank god for rock skis.

There is half a foot of snow on the ground, but it's supposed to rain all night tonight and all day tomorrow. Great.


----------



## tree_skier (Dec 17, 2015)

3 for me, kind of depressing


----------



## AdironRider (Dec 17, 2015)

8, well off my pace last year, but should still get 100 once the new year rolls in and business slows.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 17, 2015)

ironhippy said:


> I got in my 6th run last night, 5 of my 6 days have been hiking for turns in a gravel pit. Thank god for rock skis.
> 
> There is half a foot of snow on the ground, but it's supposed to rain all night tonight and all day tomorrow. Great.



I appreciate your dedication.


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 19, 2015)

Goose egg, WTF!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dlague (Dec 20, 2015)

Cruising now! At 4.  Last year we were at 7.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## JohnL (Dec 20, 2015)

6.

1 at Jiminy, 5 in CO. (Did get two 1 ft pow days out west.)

Knee is barkin today, so passed up a day trip to Canaan Valley in WV. Last winter day for a while, unfortunately.


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 20, 2015)

Finally over the hurdle. First day on snow today with a few runs at Cannon after ASPNC training in the AM.


----------



## Riverskier (Dec 20, 2015)

At 7 days. Skiing Tuesday, Christmas Day, and day 10 will be on New Years Day. That is right on my usual pace.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 20, 2015)

At 7 after a surprisingly good day at Belleayre yesterday.

Thinking Mt. Snow tomorrow and K on Wednesday.


----------



## chuckstah (Dec 21, 2015)

Finally hit double digits at 10.  I was at 24 last year at this point.  Not good!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 21, 2015)

9 days now with 132k vertical feet


----------



## Dickc (Dec 21, 2015)

I hit 12 on Sunday.  Probably going to be January 2 before I get more.  Close to my nomal, but I usually get a few during Christmas that I will not this year.


----------



## yeggous (Dec 22, 2015)

drjeff said:


> 9 days now with 132k vertical feet



Only 14.6k vert per day? That's rough. I'm probably not much better right now. That speaks volumes to the limited patience that comes with limited terrain.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Dec 22, 2015)

yeggous said:


> Only 14.6k vert per day? That's rough. I'm probably not much better right now. That speaks volumes to the limited patience that comes with limited terrain.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Somedays it wasn't the sheer "boredom" of only really having the same 2 options to rack up my vertical as much as it was just having a limited amount of time on the hill before I had other responsibilities to attend too!

My "smallest" day was 2 runs and 3.2k vertical feet (only had less than 45 minutes to ski that day) and my "biggest" day to date has been just over 27k vertical feet with a mind numbing 17 runs on the same trail - that one took a ton of mental effort as opposed to physical effort to keep logging laps!!  

We NEED some sustained cold and snow ASAP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 22, 2015)

yeggous said:


> Only 14.6k vert per day? That's rough. I'm probably not much better right now. That speaks volumes to the limited patience that comes with limited terrain.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



That's why I was hoping the Cat would at least go for Upper Catapult with this last snowmaking window.  I understand why they opted to not expand terrain, but it makes me a bit less excited to head up there Thursday.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 22, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> That's why I was hoping the Cat would at least go for Upper Catapult with this last snowmaking window.  I understand why they opted to not expand terrain, but it makes me a bit less excited to head up there Thursday.



Heading there tomorrow to lap lynx/upper polecat


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 23, 2015)

5

5 - K

I have no idea about vertical nor do I care.


----------



## Griswold (Dec 23, 2015)

2, both at Sunday River.  Hoping for 20 this year!


----------



## Lefty4514 (Dec 23, 2015)

Stuck at zero.  Finding it hard to make it out with a new baby at home.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 1, 2016)

At 11 after 2 days at K.

Finally broke double digits.


----------



## mbedle (Jan 1, 2016)

ZERO - My grass is still growing down here in PA. Heading to Stowe tomorrow for the week, legs are going to be real sore this Sunday night...


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 1, 2016)

Day 6 should be tomorrow, LES machine is dumping on Snow Ridge, could be up to 2'. Greek is finally opening something besides the bunny hill Sunday afternoon. I'll be watching football. Maybe I'll pick up my pass on the way home tomorrow. Who knows, might be of use eventually.


----------



## chuckstah (Jan 1, 2016)

12 today.  Right on pace I guess, but quality is much worse than the last couple years.


----------



## dlague (Jan 1, 2016)

8 days and still behind last year by 2 days.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 1, 2016)

7 all at K


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 1, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Love it.
> 
> 1.  November 21, 2015:  Alta
> 2.  November 22, 2015:  Snowbird
> ...



7.  January 1, 2016:  Alta/Snowbird


----------



## drjeff (Jan 1, 2016)

Day 14, with about 235k vertical feet this year today - thank god I get likely 5 new trails and Double the acreage at Mount Snow tomorrow!! The close to 150 runs on the same 2 basic routes off the summit this year have me REALLY bored!! Even the Mount Snow folks on the trace snow app in 2-5th place in total vertical feet (I'm in 1st by about 40k feet right now) were asking me at the bar this afternoon how I've managed to stay motivated enough to log almost a quarter million vertical feet this season thus far?!?!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 1, 2016)

I had planned on going to Wildcat today for day 6, but passed for that very reason; wanting more variety. Will head up Sunday with hopes of a 3rd ttb route


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 1, 2016)

4-  Skied Wildcat yesterday with my son.   It ended up being surprisingly fun.  Pretty limited but we found some stuff to jump off of!


----------



## jimk (Jan 1, 2016)

Zero, zip, nada.  
I bike commuted two days last week to work.  Real bad start to the season down here in Wash-Balt region.  The closer places have yet to open, some ski areas farther west in WV and PA have been opening intermittently, but with just a couple slopes.  Cold nights arriving now and I hope to get my first ski day on Jan 8. Don't feel too bad for me though.  Besides local day trips, I'm scheduling perhaps three trips out west for a week or so each in Feb, Mar, and Apr;-)


----------



## JimG. (Jan 2, 2016)

Day 12 today at Hunter.

Hands down the best day of the season.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 2, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Love it.
> 
> 1.  November 21, 2015:  Alta
> 2.  November 22, 2015:  Snowbird
> ...


 
8.  January 2, 2016:  Alta/Snowbird

Wife's Tally:

1.  December 30, 2015:  Solitude
2.  January 2, 2015:  Alta

Daughter's Tally:

1.  December 6, 2015:  Snowbird
2.  January 2, 2015:  Alta (first real lesson).


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 3, 2016)

7 so far...this time last year I prolly had 20 something.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 3, 2016)

Day 6 today


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 3, 2016)

8 today


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 3, 2016)

Four days so far, ahead of last year believe it our not.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 3, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Love it.
> 
> 1.  November 21, 2015:  Alta
> 2.  November 22, 2015:  Snowbird
> ...



9.  January 3, 2016:  Alta/Snowbird

Wife's Tally:

1.  December 30, 2015:  Solitude
2.  January 2, 2015:  Alta

Daughter's Tally:

1.  December 6, 2015:  Snowbird
2.  January 2, 2015:  Alta (first real lesson).


----------



## HD333 (Jan 3, 2016)

5, less than half of what I had last year at this point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brad J (Jan 3, 2016)

6 usually at 10 will be lucky to get to 30 this year unless we do a lot of two day week ends. Going on a ski trip next weekend to ski 6 days , but its a annual trip so it will not help to make up day's


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 3, 2016)

15 so far. I think I'm slightly behind last season, hoping for 60.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 4, 2016)

16 so far with 279.5k vertical feet

Only 2 behind where I was on this day last year - all things considered, no complaints!


----------



## Vortex (Jan 4, 2016)

26 all at the River. After Last Tuesday it was pretty good.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 4, 2016)

Bob R said:


> 26 all at the River. After Last Tuesday it was pretty good.



Damn.


----------



## dlague (Jan 4, 2016)

As I reported earlier I am at 9 and wife is at 10.  For me that is now three days behind last years pace at this time.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## abc (Jan 6, 2016)

9 so far

4 @ Jackson
3 @ Alta/Bird
2 @ Sun Valley

None locally yet.


----------



## jaytrem (Jan 6, 2016)

abc said:


> 9 so far
> 
> 4 @ Jackson
> 3 @ Alta/Bird
> ...



Mountain Collective?  Was that all on the same trip?

I'm at 9, all Mount Snow.  6 spent "teaching" my 4 year old twins.  So far they love it, want to ski pretty much from opening to close.  Kinda lucked out there I guess.  Not working on much skill stuff yet, just making sure they have fun while holding on either side-by-side or front-back.  Good stuff!!!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 6, 2016)

8. was hoping for 10 by this weekend, but looking like it may just be 9. sunday looking to be a literal wash. 

back to SLC next weekend for 3 at brighton and 1 at TBD


----------



## AdironRider (Jan 6, 2016)

18


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 6, 2016)

Two.  But that's what happens when your home mountain only opened four days ago.


----------



## tummystix (Jan 6, 2016)

One :/ with a second coming tomorrow.


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 7, 2016)

Day 1 in the books, finally!!


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 7, 2016)

6½, took the afternoon off to hit Greek, icy as Hell except for the first half skier's left of the one open trai, Iliad. There were closed signs on that half of the trail, but it was much more enjoyable than the ice rink to the right.


----------



## dlague (Jan 7, 2016)

Cornhead said:


> 6½, took the afternoon off to hit Greek, icy as Hell except for the first half skier's left of the one open trai, Iliad. There were closed signs on that half of the trail, but it was much more enjoyable than the ice rink to the right.



Technically 7 - you made turns.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 7, 2016)

dlague said:


> Technically 7 - you made turns.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



This year, I agree, turns have been tough to come by.


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 7, 2016)

Up to 12 days so far this season


----------



## abc (Jan 7, 2016)

jaytrem said:


> Mountain Collective? Was that all on the same trip?


Yes (MCP). One trip.

(report and a couple pic on the TR section http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/137555-MCP-grand-tour-1)


----------



## mlctvt (Jan 7, 2016)

Zero for me. Haven't even picked up my seasons pass yet and haven't been to our place in VT since November. Got lots of mountain biking in though at home in CT this fall /winter. 
Will probably pass on skiing in the r**n this weekend too. Hopefully real winter arrives next week. 

Ridiculous winter so far.


----------



## Bostonian (Jan 7, 2016)

5 days now


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 7, 2016)

8 days a week.


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 8, 2016)

I have 8 days. Should be up to 11 by next Wednesday. Would have been 12, but Sunday is looking like crap.


----------



## dlague (Jan 8, 2016)

Well we broke into double digits finally at 10 wanted to be at 12 this weekend but looks like Sunday will be a bust!  Damn it!


----------



## KevinF (Jan 8, 2016)

11 days so far at Stowe, a 12th day at Nashoba for my night league races.

So somewhere around 230k vertical feet skied so far.


----------



## jaybird (Jan 8, 2016)

230k ... that's some serious Nashobe.


----------



## chuckstah (Jan 8, 2016)

15 today at Sunday River, and first ever with trucks racing on snow beneath me on a lift.  Very strange.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 8, 2016)

Finally got some snowmaking weather in my area.  So I'm up to 3.  Twice this week.

My 6 year old girl has been asking to ski for a month so I took her out of school early today and we went skiing, since it's supposed to be warm and raining this weekend.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 8, 2016)

9 tomorrow! Doubled up plus one this week with Shawnee, Gunstock, Berkshire East x3.  Despite being very limited skiing has been very good this week.


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 8, 2016)

Up to 4 after spending the 3 days of New Years weekend in Maine

2x Sunday River
1x Sugarloaf
1x Loon

But might now be a couple weeks before I get to 5


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 8, 2016)

9

7-Killington
1-Stowe
1-Sugarbush


----------



## Kleetus (Jan 9, 2016)

One day so far. Very depressing. 9 days behind where I normally am by now. That's what happens when you move to Central NY and a crappy winter. Once Gore or VT gets a solid dump going to have to really rack up some days. 

At least there's Been good Mountain Biking so far. Which I'll be doing today and tomorrow in place of skiing until the colder temps return.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## sugarbushskier (Jan 9, 2016)

First day was yesterday!  Latest start that I can remember.  Hit up Berkshire East for 22 runs in about 4.5 hours so definitely got my ski legs under me. Conditions and amount of terrain was quite impressive, given the lack of natural snow.

Was originally planning to head out for the first time next week, but given the impending rain and then flash freeze expected, I figured I better get the goods while I can.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 9, 2016)

7 - Wildcat 4, Crotched 2, Cannon 1


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 9, 2016)

9 see signature


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 9, 2016)

9 inch nails


----------



## Gforce (Jan 10, 2016)

5, Wildcat-twice, Attitash-tres


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 10, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> Day 1 in the books, finally!!



1 wawa and 1 the Crotch skiing the the fog yesterday


----------



## Quietman (Jan 10, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> 1 wawa and 1 the Crotch skiing the the fog yesterday



Hey, I was in the low angle trees at the Crotch from 2-5 yesterday, the last run was pretty stupid in the low light and fog. When were you there?  I also saw Joshua skiing in the grass under the rocket.


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 10, 2016)

I was there until 1. The kids were wiped. You usually have an entire season to prepare for spring corn!


----------



## JimG. (Jan 10, 2016)

Now at 15 after Wednesday and Friday at Hunter (my 2 best ski days so far this season; enjoyed a day with moresnow and my oldest son David) and a day at Belleayre yesterday (Belle had a lot more open than I expected it was a fun day).


----------



## moresnow (Jan 10, 2016)

2 here.

Good to ski with you again Jim.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 10, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Love it.
> 
> 1.  November 21, 2015:  Alta
> 2.  November 22, 2015:  Snowbird
> ...



10.  January 10, 2016:  Alta/Snowbird

Wife's Tally:

1.  December 30, 2015:  Solitude
2.  January 2, 2016:  Alta
3.  January 6, 2016:  Alta

Daughter's Tally:

1.  December 6, 2015:  Snowbird
2.  January 2, 2015:  Alta (first real lesson).


----------



## AdironRider (Jan 15, 2016)

Day 25 in the books.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 16, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Love it.
> 
> 1.  November 21, 2015:  Alta
> 2.  November 22, 2015:  Snowbird
> ...



11.  January 16, 2016:  Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day)

Wife's Tally:

1.  December 30, 2015:  Solitude
2.  January 2, 2016:  Alta
3.  January 6, 2016:  Alta

Daughter's Tally:

1.  December 6, 2015:  Snowbird
2.  January 2, 2015:  Alta (first real lesson).


----------



## Mariewatson777 (Jan 16, 2016)

This year I have 2 days at Attitash so far.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 17, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> 7 - Wildcat 4, Crotched 2, Cannon 1



Wildcat today makes 8


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 17, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Love it.
> 
> 1.  November 21, 2015:  Alta
> 2.  November 22, 2015:  Snowbird
> ...



12.  January 17, 2016:  Alta (Powder Day)

Wife's Tally:

1.  December 30, 2015:  Solitude
2.  January 2, 2016:  Alta
3.  January 6, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 17, 2016: Alta (Powder Day)

Daughter's Tally:

1.  December 6, 2015:  Snowbird
2.  January 2, 2015:  Alta (first real lesson).
3.  January 17, 2016:  Alta


----------



## drjeff (Jan 17, 2016)

Hit #20 today and also crossed through 350k vertical feet - flying out to Utah tomorrow for 5 more days this coming week - that will actually get me ahead of where I was at the same point last season


----------



## Brad J (Jan 17, 2016)

drjeff said:


> Hit #20 today and also crossed through 350k vertical feet - flying out to Utah tomorrow for 5 more days this coming week - that will actually get me ahead of where I was at the same point last season


I am at 12 and I just came back last night from Snowbird, Great conditions and looks like snow this week.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 17, 2016)

drjeff said:


> Hit #20 today and also crossed through 350k vertical feet - flying out to Utah tomorrow for 5 more days this coming week - that will actually get me ahead of where I was at the same point last season



Go to Alta/Snowbird.  More snow on the way tomorrow.  Tuesday will be great.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 18, 2016)

I've given up on counting this year.  There have been too many days that I've gone out, wished I hadn't, and bagged it after 1 or a few runs.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 18, 2016)

eleven -


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 18, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Go to Alta/Snowbird.  More snow on the way tomorrow.  Tuesday will be great.



yesterday at alta was wonderful. sunny and warm with 6" of fresh but heavy snow down

today at brighton was all time. got a late start but the snow started dumping around noon. refills and powder runs all day.

tomorrow at solitude should be incredible, and empty.

tomorrow will be 13 days for me. 

so happy to see snow falling back east too.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 18, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> yesterday at alta was wonderful. sunny and warm with 6" of fresh but heavy snow down
> 
> today at brighton was all time. got a late start but the snow started dumping around noon. refills and powder runs all day.
> 
> ...



We may have crossed tracks and didn't even know it....


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JimG. (Jan 19, 2016)

19 after MLK weekend.

Praying for 2' of natural.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 19, 2016)

32,  This weekend was the best of the Season


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 19, 2016)

Number 15 today at Pat's Peaks!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 19, 2016)

13 today at solitude. incredible. foot of fresh. midweek emptiness. lap after lap after lap of powder turns and face shots. then my bosses boss called and told me i'm getting a big raise and bonus and title promotion. today was one of those days that will be remembered forever. 

rip to sarah burke.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 20, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> 13 today at solitude. incredible. foot of fresh. midweek emptiness. lap after lap after lap of powder turns and face shots. then my bosses boss called and told me i'm getting a big raise and bonus and title promotion. today was one of those days that will be remembered forever.
> 
> rip to sarah burke.



Well done.


----------



## dlague (Jan 20, 2016)

Well we are at 15 days and while we were behind last year by three days, we made one up. Now behind by 2.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm at 11 today. Not all quality days 
1 at BW, 2 at Killington and the rest at Cannon !!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 20, 2016)

Ten Years Gone.


----------



## AdironRider (Jan 20, 2016)

5+ feet of blower in the past week brings my tally up to 27 days.


----------



## nkLottery (Jan 22, 2016)

16 and counting so far.  Highlights include New Year's week @ Sugarloaf and MLK weekend @ Winter Park and Copper Mtn


----------



## Edd (Jan 22, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> I've given up on counting this year.  There have been too many days that I've gone out, wished I hadn't, and bagged it after 1 or a few runs.



Those days count, in my book. 

7, for me. Shitty start but I feel myself spooling up. Planning a Tahoe trip in March, so that's exciting.


----------



## Harvey (Jan 22, 2016)

uphillklimber said:


> Have done some cross country



It counts bro, the original.


----------



## Harvey (Jan 22, 2016)

double post, forum hassling me.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 22, 2016)

13

9-Killington
1-Stowe
2-Sugarbush 						
1-Pico


----------



## AdironRider (Jan 23, 2016)

Dirty 30


----------



## JimG. (Jan 23, 2016)

Hit 20 yesterday at Elk, 21 will be Hunter tomorrow.

Gonna start piling up days now, conditions (short of natural) are good. Looking to do 4 days a week from here to the end of the season.


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 24, 2016)

The Eleven


----------



## Glenn (Jan 24, 2016)

I stopped counting my days. Quality over quantity. For me, chasing a number was a bit useless.


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 24, 2016)

Rainy Day Woman #12 and 35


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 24, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Love it.
> 
> 1.  November 21, 2015:  Alta
> 2.  November 22, 2015:  Snowbird
> ...



13.  January 23, 2016:  Alta

Wife's Tally:

1.  December 30, 2015:  Solitude
2.  January 2, 2016:  Alta
3.  January 6, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 17, 2016: Alta (Powder Day)
5.  January 23, 2016:  Alta

Daughter's Tally:

1.  December 6, 2015:  Snowbird
2.  January 2, 2015:  Alta (first real lesson).
3.  January 17, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 23, 2016:  Alta


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 24, 2016)

lucky 13


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 24, 2016)

Glenn said:


> I stopped counting my days. Quality over quantity. For me, chasing a number was a bit useless.



Not much on the Quality so far this year so might as well go for quantity...


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 24, 2016)

Hit double digits today.

Sent from my Verizon Wireless Speak and Spell using Tapatalk.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 24, 2016)

Today at Whaleback makes 9 so far . Biggest thrill so far is teaching my son to ski


----------



## drjeff (Jan 24, 2016)

My Utah trip last week got me up to 25 days on the season and 464k vertical feet


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 24, 2016)

Day 4 at Platty this morning. Then decided to go mountain Creek for night skiing 2 feet of packed powder so that count as day 5?

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bostonian (Jan 25, 2016)

7 days here...


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 25, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> Day 4 at Platty this morning. Then decided to go mountain Creek for night skiing 2 feet of packed powder so that count as day 5?
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk



night skiing at a different resort than day skiing definitely counts in my opinion


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 25, 2016)

19 so far.  Great day on Saturday skiing with both my kids!


----------



## JimG. (Jan 26, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> night skiing at a different resort than day skiing definitely counts in my opinion



+1


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 26, 2016)

Only 5 so far
2x Loon
2x Sunday River
1x Sugarloaf


----------



## drjeff (Jan 26, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> night skiing at a different resort than day skiing definitely counts in my opinion



2 different, non connected/not available on the same ticket resorts in the same day would also count as 2 ski "days" in my book as well!

Killington/Pico ='s 1 day in my book even if you skied both,  Platty/MC is 2 days


----------



## nkLottery (Jan 27, 2016)

Smuggs last Saturday was a blast.  Did two runs in the Birthday Bowls which were I'd say 85% awesome and 15% sketchy.  Majority rules, it was worthwhile.  The road was in fine shape to get back to the parking lot.  Ended up ripping out the plastic sidewall of my ski somehow on that 4pm birthday bowl run...  The edge, miraculously, was not compromised.  Probably will epoxy + clamp it on and see how that holds.

Loon this Saturday...maybe MRG sunday


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 27, 2016)

nkLottery said:


> Smuggs last Saturday was a blast.  Did two runs in the Birthday Bowls which were I'd say 85% awesome and 15% sketchy.  Majority rules, it was worthwhile.  The road was in fine shape to get back to the parking lot.  Ended up ripping out the plastic sidewall of my ski somehow on that 4pm birthday bowl run...  The edge, miraculously, was not compromised.  Probably will epoxy + clamp it on and see how that holds.
> 
> Loon this Saturday...maybe MRG sunday



i was there. i had a blast on saturday too, but i poked into the woods skier's left about half way down black snake, to get a sense of how the bowls would be skiing, and i found a lot of exposure and one section where i basically had to firepole slide down a tree to clear a small but not even close to filled in cliff with a sketchy landing. decided to keep it in bounds the rest of the weekend, and decided to take advantage of the less than stellar conditions on sunday to win major brownie points and ski for 4 hours with my girlfriend on easy groomers. that never happens and she was pretty happy about it.


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 27, 2016)

Day 18 tonight at Catamount. Not sure I will make 40 days this year, but still shooting for it!


----------



## AdironRider (Jan 27, 2016)

32


----------



## AdironRider (Jan 27, 2016)

Indeed I am, I live at the base of Teton pass out here in Jackson.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 27, 2016)

uphillklimber said:


> 32!!! Where are you skiing? Out west?



Why? Today was day 83 for a friend of mine that's only skis the east.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 28, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Why? Today was day 83 for a friend of mine that's only skis the east.


Pretty impressive.  A couple guys at River  have made every day so far.  Not sure I would do that if I could.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm assuming those who ski everyday in the season are either

A. Mountain or near mountain employees
B. Retired living near the mountain

Put me in the camp of someone who would like to ski a lot, but not everyday no matter what the circumstances.  I've got a couple hundred+ day seasons under my belt from my ski bum years and even those were skiing "only" five days all season.  I wouldn't sacrifice traveling to visit family and friends for months on end or taking trips to the city for cultural events just to say I skied everyday of the season.  To each their own though


----------



## Vortex (Jan 28, 2016)

uphillklimber said:


> That is a lot of days skiing. I do enjoy skiing very much, but I also need to meet the definition of fun. Yesterday, I was skiing and the nicest thing I could say about the trails is that most of the ice had a coating of snow. It was only as deep as the corduroy. You could ski thru it very quickly. Not exactly my definition of fun, even with freshly sharpened edges.
> 
> To be fair, mother nature just isn't helping out this year. Very little snow and what there is has been rained on. Best method is to go where they have just opened a trail, it's less likely to be all ice, not having been rained on so much.
> 
> I'm up to 20 days, but I have held off when the snow was mostly brown and rocks everywhere, and again now that it is mostly icy. Doesn't mean I won't give it the ole college try again tomorrow...



Really surprised our paths have not crossed.
Will be on the hill for # 37tomorow


----------



## Vortex (Jan 28, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm assuming those who ski everyday in the season are either
> 
> A. Mountain or near mountain employees
> B. Retired living near the mountain
> ...



I don't miss many opportunities to ski.  I usually even skip music events.    If I could go everyday, I would make sure I caught show or other events.  Same thought process. Probably better in the Misc. thread but Feb 5th Pardon me Doug is at the Matterhorn at The River.  Good Phish Tribute band.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 28, 2016)

Bob R said:


> I don't miss many opportunities to ski.  I usually even skip music events.    If I could go everyday, I would make sure I caught show or other events.  Same thought process. Probably better in the Misc. thread but Feb 5th Pardon me Doug is at the Matterhorn at The River.  Good Phish Tribute band.



i stopped caring about phish years ago so thats no problem for me, but i am still pretty into the disco biscuits, and commonly miss biscuits shows to ski. missing the philadelphia run next weekend to go to colorado. no regrets and not complaining, but i hardly ever go out to see music, eat at a restaurant in nyc, or see my non-skier friends on a weekend, from thanksgiving thru april, every year. i gotta work in nyc 5 days a week, and i make sure that i am up north or out west every single weekend.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 28, 2016)

Bob R said:


> I don't miss many opportunities to ski.  I usually even skip music events.    If I could go everyday, I would make sure I caught show or other events.  Same thought process. Probably better in the Misc. thread but Feb 5th Pardon me Doug is at the Matterhorn at The River.  Good Phish Tribute band.



They are pretty good.  

Friends with the keyboard player.  When my wife and I met in Portland we would go see his original band all the time.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 28, 2016)

uphillklimber said:


> Who knows, maybe we have???? I still wear the same jacket in my avatar, my hair is grayer, and I'm normally covered up in a helmet and face mask. I don't spend much time in the lodge, I spend it mostly out skiing, then head home.
> 
> Are you a member of Primetime?


Just Qualified.   No  I am not, I know a few who have been in the past.  Usually out in the first chair rush.  Mid week I  ski most of the day. Weekends it depends on how the snow holds up.  Eyes open for you.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 28, 2016)

Not a Phish guy at all, but a solid band.


----------



## cliffsteep (Jan 28, 2016)

19 so far.


----------



## Ski Till I Die (Jan 29, 2016)

500 days.


----------



## Nick (Jan 29, 2016)

Ski Till I Die said:


> 500 days.



More days than in a year, impressive


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 29, 2016)

Thirteen autumns and a widow


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 29, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Love it.
> 
> 1.  November 21, 2015:  Alta
> 2.  November 22, 2015:  Snowbird
> ...



14.  January 28, 2016:  Alta
15.  January 29, 2016:  Cherry Peak, Utah (Powder Day)

Wife's Tally:

1.  December 30, 2015:  Solitude
2.  January 2, 2016:  Alta
3.  January 6, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 17, 2016: Alta (Powder Day)
5.  January 23, 2016:  Alta

Daughter's Tally:

1.  December 6, 2015:  Snowbird
2.  January 2, 2015:  Alta (first real lesson).
3.  January 17, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 23, 2016:  Alta


----------



## Harvey (Jan 29, 2016)

21. Nordic headlamp and grooming run tonight.


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 30, 2016)

Fourteen Black Paintings


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 30, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Love it.
> 
> 1.  November 21, 2015:  Alta
> 2.  November 22, 2015:  Snowbird
> ...



16.  January 30, 2016:  Alta (Monster Powder Day....and how sweet it was!)

Wife's Tally:

1.  December 30, 2015:  Solitude
2.  January 2, 2016:  Alta
3.  January 6, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 17, 2016: Alta (Powder Day)
5.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
6.  January 30, 2016:  Alta (Monster Powder Day)

Daughter's Tally:

1.  December 6, 2015:  Snowbird
2.  January 2, 2015:  Alta (first real lesson).
3.  January 17, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 23, 2016:  Alta


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 31, 2016)

9.  Lost several for various reasons. Childcare, work, weather.  I was hoping for 20 this year, but that might be a stretch at this point.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 31, 2016)

Hit 10 today....way behind.


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 31, 2016)

Add 2 more this weekend, now up to 7
2x Killington
2x Loon
2x Sunday River
1x Sugarloaf


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 31, 2016)

17 today. stratton. mad river yesterday. every year i say to myself 'i should give southern vermont another chance, i'm too hard on southern vermont except for magic.' nope. total garbage. maybe midweek after a dump. but today was boring. i love being up and out in the mountains, but identical groomer laps all day long in late january are depressing and boring. mad river was fantastic.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 31, 2016)

27 and 490k vertical feet after hitting Bromley today while both my kids had a race there - as much as I wouldn't think of missing watching their race runs, boy do the end up cutting down my total vertical for the day by 10 to maybe 15k feet!! Lol!! Watching both kids have their best results ever today was well worth not crossing through the 500k vertical foot mark for the season I had hoped to accomplish today though!!


----------



## Quietman (Jan 31, 2016)

7th time out at the Crotch, and probably the best so far.  Soft snow was a nice change from the recent hard pack conditions.  Still skied a few runs in the woods but they will be toast after the next 3 days.  Best snow was under the Rocket.  Ski on most of the day, lack of crowds was nice but also kept anything from bumping up.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 31, 2016)

15

10-Killington
1-Stowe
3-Sugarbush
1-Pico


----------



## Madroch (Feb 1, 2016)

Depressing- both in number and lack of mad river valley visits:

14- 2 Stowe, 2 mount snow, 1 okemo, 1 hermitage club, 8 sundown.


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 1, 2016)

22.  Goal of 60 is looking like a longshot at this point. Usually pick up the pace right after Feb vacation week.


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 1, 2016)

uphillklimber said:


> Today was day 21. I bagged it after a couple runs, too much brown snow and ledge protruding on the downhill sides of the rollers.... I want to ski, but not that bad.



Where were you skiing?


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 1, 2016)

Yikes


----------



## yeggous (Feb 1, 2016)

Sunday was 25 for me. I usually get 60something days in a season, which is clearly not happening this year. The warm start of the season set me way behind pace, and the lack of any snow whatsoever has removed all motivation for night skiing. The resulting day count is not impressive.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 2, 2016)

25 after today at Hunter.


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 3, 2016)

36


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 3, 2016)

Day 6 at hunter this last Friday was good goid day and my last of season ( thought job was going well so did the people I work with to Monday I was told to no longer report to work because of very little work from temp agency which was a lie.I spoke n to Friends from Facebook who said still busy and they were shocked I was let go.makes no sense I was supper productive. So annoying right now. So many bills and upcoming events that I have no way to pay for now.. At pt job but I don't get enough hours to pay all m bills .needed both jobs actually to pay bills and save z little money for huge upcoming events k. My life. Health insurance just started taking medication I badly needed and going to doctor now I shit out luck for no reason at all.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 3, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> Day 6 at hunter this last Friday was good goid day and my last of season ( thought job was going well so did the people I work with to Monday I was told to no longer report to work because of very little work from temp agency which was a lie.I spoke n to Friends from Facebook who said still busy and they were shocked I was let go.makes no sense I was supper productive. So annoying right now. So many bills and upcoming events that I have no way to pay for now.. At pt job but I don't get enough hours to pay all m bills .needed both jobs actually to pay bills and save z little money for huge upcoming events k. My life. Health insurance just started taking medication I badly needed and going to doctor now I shit out luck for no reason at all.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk



Bummer....Are you keeping your Hobby off Facebook ? Some companies investigate employees activities.

Time for a "Rocky mountain high " ?


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 3, 2016)

Good point I don't say anything about me doing that on Facebook

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 3, 2016)

I was now on medicine for issues so I really wasn't partaking in it any medical and health insurance no gone which I need to see doctors badly

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 3, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> 1 wawa and 1 the Crotch skiing the the fog yesterday



Day 3 Attitash yesterday. Definitely didn't have the experience Edd had last Friday. Much easier skiing than expected.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm up to 10.


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 6, 2016)

Up to 5, holy shit I'm breaking records, NOT!!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 6, 2016)

18 today at winter park, all Mary Jane side. Sick stuff. Topped 300k feet today. Will do a non-northeast trip report for the whole week with photos once I'm back. Just got to steamboat. About to go grab a bite and a beer, and smoke some of these delicious legal goodies


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 6, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> 18 today at winter park, all Mary Jane side. Sick stuff. Topped 300k feet today. Will do a non-northeast trip report for the whole week with photos once I'm back. Just got to steamboat. About to go grab a bite and a beer, and smoke some of these delicious legal goodies


Just don't smoke in Super 8 hotel. I got trouble for that many years ago at Steamboat have a blast??

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 6, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Love it.
> 
> 1.  November 21, 2015:  Alta
> 2.  November 22, 2015:  Snowbird
> ...



17.  February 6, 2016:  Deer Valley

Wife's Tally:

1.  December 30, 2015:  Solitude
2.  January 2, 2016:  Alta
3.  January 6, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 17, 2016: Alta (Powder Day)
5.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
6.  January 30, 2016:  Alta (Monster Powder Day)
7.  February 6, 2016:  Deer Valley

Daughter's Tally:

1.  December 6, 2015:  Snowbird
2.  January 2, 2015:  Alta (first real lesson).
3.  January 17, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 23, 2016:  Alta


----------



## drjeff (Feb 7, 2016)

Today at Mount Snow was day #29

Pushed the season vertical foot total through 530k


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 7, 2016)

Day 10 at Crotched today.


----------



## Brad J (Feb 7, 2016)

I am at 15 projecting 28-30 depending on season length, Keeping my fingers crossed, really want to go back to Alta in April, but need to go real cheap!!!!!!


----------



## delco714 (Feb 7, 2016)

6 days big sky 1/16 on
Week before 1 day sugarloaf..my home mountain and season pass. Maybe will be another day in before March.


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 7, 2016)

The Who  ~  "5.*15*"


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 7, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Love it.
> 
> 1.  November 21, 2015:  Alta
> 2.  November 22, 2015:  Snowbird
> ...



18.  February 7, 2016:  Snowbird

Wife's Tally:

1.  December 30, 2015:  Solitude
2.  January 2, 2016:  Alta
3.  January 6, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 17, 2016: Alta (Powder Day)
5.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
6.  January 30, 2016:  Alta (Monster Powder Day)
7.  February 6, 2016:  Deer Valley

Daughter's Tally:

1.  December 6, 2015:  Snowbird
2.  January 2, 2015:  Alta (first real lesson).
3.  January 17, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 23, 2016:  Alta


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## xlr8r (Feb 8, 2016)

8

3x Loon
2x Killington
2x Sunday River
1x Sugarloaf


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 8, 2016)

12....seems my pre season goal of 20 is well within reach.
25 may be an outside possibility as well.


----------



## dlague (Feb 8, 2016)

20 so far!


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 8, 2016)

6
5 at sugarbush and 1 at MRG all in a week


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 8, 2016)

20 today. steamboat. post storm bluebird skiing. tracked out but still powder to find if you have a nose for it. steamboat is not very steep but i can see how it would be wildly fun on a powder day. i'm looking forward to copper on weds and thursday to up the steeps.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 9, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> 20 today. steamboat. post storm bluebird skiing. tracked out but still powder to find if you have a nose for it. steamboat is not very steep but i can see how it would be wildly fun on a powder day. i'm looking forward to copper on weds and thursday to up the steeps.



Way to go get it! If you're skiing Breck at all let me know and I'll be happy to show ya around.


----------



## dlague (Feb 9, 2016)

skiNEwhere said:


> Way to go get it! If you're skiing Breck at all let me know and I'll be happy to show ya around.



We will be in CO 2/21-2/26. Skiing including arrival and departure days.  So SkiNEwhere I will be in touch.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 9, 2016)

dlague said:


> We will be in CO 2/21-2/26. Skiing including arrival and departure days.  So SkiNEwhere I will be in touch.



I should be available that Sunday, sounds good. Just send me a PM when the dates get close and we'll figure something out


----------



## dlague (Feb 9, 2016)

skiNEwhere said:


> I should be available that Sunday, sounds good. Just send me a PM when the dates get close and we'll figure something out



Cool!  Looking forward to it!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 11, 2016)

18

13-Killington
1-Stowe
3-Sugarbush
1-Pico


----------



## ironhippy (Feb 11, 2016)

27, 16 at the local hill, 11 in gravel pit/woods near my house.

Winter has finally hit (no longer need my rock skis!) so I am hoping my number will increase steadily.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 12, 2016)

17 See Below


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 12, 2016)

25.  Three months+/- left to double it with the best days to come.


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 12, 2016)

B.B. King  ~  "Sweet Sixteen"


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 12, 2016)

Tomorrow will be 12


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 13, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Love it.
> 
> 1.  November 21, 2015:  Alta
> 2.  November 22, 2015:  Snowbird
> ...



19.  February 13, 2016:  Snowbird

Wife's Tally:

1.  December 30, 2015:  Solitude
2.  January 2, 2016:  Alta
3.  January 6, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 17, 2016: Alta (Powder Day)
5.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
6.  January 30, 2016:  Alta (Monster Powder Day)
7.  February 6, 2016:  Deer Valley

Daughter's Tally:

1.  December 6, 2015:  Snowbird
2.  January 2, 2015:  Alta (first real lesson).
3.  January 17, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 23, 2016:  Alta


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 14, 2016)

11


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 14, 2016)

Hit 18 yesterday ! 3 decent days at cannon this week before the vacation week !!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Edd (Feb 14, 2016)

13. My only goal now is to stay ahead of DHS. It's all I've got.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 14, 2016)

Edd said:


> 13. My only goal now is to stay ahead of DHS. It's all I've got.



I am heading to Attitash tomorrow for day 12. You're more than welcome to tag along for your 14th day and rub it in.


----------



## Edd (Feb 14, 2016)

Working or else I'd jump on that.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 14, 2016)

Today at Mount Snow was #31 for me, with #32 on tap tomorrow at Magic and then back for #33 at Mount Snow on Tuesday


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 15, 2016)

10


----------



## jimk (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Brad J (Feb 15, 2016)

17 hoping to make 30


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 15, 2016)

Brad J said:


> 17 hoping to make 30


I think that is now my goal as well. 30 - it will be a low total for sure.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 15, 2016)

Today was 30 for me.


----------



## abc (Feb 17, 2016)

21 so far. But only TWO in the east. 

Had I not happened to have planned 2 trips out west, I'd be really depressed. 

That said, I'm done with fly away trips. Too much travel and stress (flight delays). Still holding out hope for significant numbers of days in the east. Spring skiing as usual, but hoping for some "regular" season prior to that.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 17, 2016)

19 See Sig.

 Might get out tonight or Friday then this weekend for what will most likely be spring snow in February.  Kind of sick of spring skiing in winter.


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 17, 2016)

43


----------



## STREETSKIER (Feb 18, 2016)

How many real ski days ?? Zero !!face the truth never got good might not  sure I have had nice runs and some soft but no castle rock or trees yet that's bad, I live at the base  I know how it's been  I feel sorry for the good people with their families trying to have fun  we all wish winters were full of snow and no rain but it's the east coast next year people will flock out west 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 20, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Love it.
> 
> 1.  November 21, 2015:  Alta
> 2.  November 22, 2015:  Snowbird
> ...



20.  February 20, 2016:  Alta

Wife's Tally:

1.  December 30, 2015:  Solitude
2.  January 2, 2016:  Alta
3.  January 6, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 17, 2016: Alta (Powder Day)
5.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
6.  January 30, 2016:  Alta (Monster Powder Day)
7.  February 6, 2016:  Deer Valley
8.  February 20, 2016:  Alta

Daughter's Tally:

1.  December 6, 2015:  Snowbird
2.  January 2, 2015:  Alta (first real lesson).
3.  January 17, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
5.  February 20, 2016: Alta


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 21, 2016)

Yesterday was 15


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 21, 2016)

13. 
5 incredible days out west.  8 mostly crappy days in the east.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 21, 2016)

13 as well


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 21, 2016)

Today at Pats Peak made #15


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 21, 2016)

Attitash - 2
Crotched - 2
Cranmore - 1
Sunday River - 1 
Waterville Valley - 1
Wachusett - 1
Holy Crap 8 total days so far.
Crotched was fun today nice soft turns and not a patch of ice to be found, unlike Iceville Valley this past Friday


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 21, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> 13.
> 5 incredible days out west.  8 mostly crappy days in the east.



Just looked back.  I had 31 at this point last season.  Ugh.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 21, 2016)

Today was day 35 - If, and scary as it sounds, if is a distinct reality this year, the snow holds out in Southern VT through the end of March and then Whiteface can stay open through the 1st weekend in April (my daughter has qualified for a USSA sponsored Slalom development camp there that weekend), then I can see a clear path to 50 days for me this season


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 21, 2016)

28 Days. Shooting for 40.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 22, 2016)

1 Loon
49 Sunday River
50 total


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 22, 2016)

A paltry 11.  I hope to get to 20 at least, but it's going to be tough


----------



## nkLottery (Feb 22, 2016)

Hit 24 yesterday.   Got my 5 mark at Killington so now I tap into my Beast Pass beyond my Max Pass


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 22, 2016)

14 for me so far.

All but one of them riding for a few hours a time at Wachusett at night, trying to help teach my wife to ride and doing a couple of runs off on my own.

One day at Mount Snow a couple of weeks back which was like spring.

30 would be great, but Wachusett will begin to close at 8 pm instead of 10 pm starting in March which will suck for us as it is easiest for me to go after work.  If we keep getting rain, who knows how long they'll even be open period.  I need to get up North more...


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 22, 2016)

At 17 following the Taos trip. Most were a few runs between lessons on volunteer days.

Sent from my Verizon Wireless Speak and Spell using Tapatalk.


----------



## BillyGoat (Feb 22, 2016)

13, of which I would call only one "great." Whiteface, Hunter, Jiminy, Mount Peter.... Embarrassing.


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 22, 2016)

BillyGoat said:


> 13, of which I would call only one "great." Whiteface, Hunter, Jiminy, Mount Peter.... Embarrassing.



Mount Peter, I take it?


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 24, 2016)

48


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 24, 2016)

AdironRider said:


> 48



Surprised you're not in the 80's by now


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 25, 2016)

finally made it to the 20's


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 25, 2016)

uphillklimber said:


> I'm looking out my window right now, and the upcoming 10 day weather forecast. Only one day below freezing for highs..... IS the season almost over now????



Was it over when the German's bombed Pearl Harbor?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7vtWB4owdE


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 25, 2016)

21

16-Killington
1-Stowe
3-Sugarbush
1-Pico


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 27, 2016)

Up to 13 after a great trip to Steamboat

Steamboat 5x
Loon 3x
Killington 2x
Sunday River 2x
Sugarloaf 1x


----------



## Terry (Feb 28, 2016)

Today will make 36. Way below what I am normally at by now. Not much night skiing this year.


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 28, 2016)

Neil Young - Powderfinger
 "....
Daddy's gone,
my brother's out hunting
in the mountains
Big John's been drinking
since the river took Emmy-Lou
So the powers that be
left me here
to do the thinkin'
And I just turned *twenty-two*
I was wonderin' what to do
And the closer they got,
The more those feelings grew
..."


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 28, 2016)

Day 14 at Wildcat today. The company and drinking was very good.

The skiing was great......for November.

Had a good time.  I miss snow


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 28, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Love it.
> 
> 1.  November 21, 2015:  Alta
> 2.  November 22, 2015:  Snowbird
> ...



21.  February 28, 2016:  Burke (East Coast Powder Day of 1")

Wife's Tally:

1.  December 30, 2015:  Solitude
2.  January 2, 2016:  Alta
3.  January 6, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 17, 2016: Alta (Powder Day)
5.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
6.  January 30, 2016:  Alta (Monster Powder Day)
7.  February 6, 2016:  Deer Valley
8.  February 20, 2016:  Alta
9.  February 27, 2016:  Solitude

Daughter's Tally:

1.  December 6, 2015:  Snowbird
2.  January 2, 2015:  Alta (first real lesson).
3.  January 17, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
5.  February 20, 2016: Alta


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 29, 2016)

28


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 29, 2016)

Broke 12 this weekend!  Woo hoo!  Maybe lucky 13 soon enough!


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 29, 2016)

16 after this weekend.

13 - Wachusett
2 - Mount Snow
1 - Killington

Killington was really good on Saturday, IMO.  Didn't venture into the trees, but their trails had good coverage and the grooming was well-done, lasting until afternoon.

Sunday at Mount Snow was yet another "spring" day in February, had a blast.


----------



## MG Skier (Feb 29, 2016)

As of Saturday a disappointing 4. :angry:

Wachusett
Jay Peak
Sunapee
Waterville

Maybe an evening at Wachusett this week, it is close!


----------



## yeggous (Feb 29, 2016)

35. I am way behind pace.


----------



## dlague (Feb 29, 2016)

Trip to CO and skiing in NE pre and post the trip just boosted our numbers

Wife at 28 son at 31 and I am at 29.  Our goal is still 50 but the weather is not helping at all in the east - hopefully a move in April will get me additional days out in CO.


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 29, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> Attitash - 2
> Crotched - 2
> Cranmore - 1
> Sunday River - 1
> ...



9 after a night session at Wawa yesterday


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 29, 2016)

51


----------



## JimG. (Feb 29, 2016)

36 after Hunter yesterday and some great bump skiing at Belleayre on Saturday.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 29, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Love it.
> 
> 1.  November 21, 2015:  Alta
> 2.  November 22, 2015:  Snowbird
> ...



22.  February 29, 2016:  Burke 

Wife's Tally:

1.  December 30, 2015:  Solitude
2.  January 2, 2016:  Alta
3.  January 6, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 17, 2016: Alta (Powder Day)
5.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
6.  January 30, 2016:  Alta (Monster Powder Day)
7.  February 6, 2016:  Deer Valley
8.  February 20, 2016:  Alta
9.  February 27, 2016:  Solitude

Daughter's Tally:

1.  December 6, 2015:  Snowbird
2.  January 2, 2015:  Alta (first real lesson).
3.  January 17, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
5.  February 20, 2016: Alta


----------



## nkLottery (Feb 29, 2016)

Sunday at Killington was day 25 for me [Feb 28].  Got my dad on the slopes first time since quadruple bypass surgery in August and he did great, we ripped Cascade, The Jug, East Fall and everything in between.  ~7" surprise snowfall from Friday and consistently increasing temps made for a genuine Spring skiing kind of day and a fun one at that.

Flying to Denver Friday thru Tuesday.  Stoked


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 1, 2016)

29 days. Will be at 33 after Next Tuesday. 40 days is looking less and less likely. Oh,well, watcha gonna do!


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 1, 2016)

I am probably done in the Northeast. Have 4 days in CO next week then that might be it at 26!


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 1, 2016)

The pass scanner at Sugarbush has me at 23 days so far this season.  I'm easily 8-10 days behind my usual pace but conditions have been less than spectacular in VT.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 1, 2016)

28 I think.  I may have forgotten a very unmemorable day or 2.  Aiming for 50.  It was 60 not long ago.  Going to need an 8-9 day run, and a few days of lapping SS to make it happen.  Maybe A-basin in May or June?


----------



## drjeff (Mar 1, 2016)

I've got 37 so far.  38 + 39 on tap this coming weekend.

The potential blow torch later next week in the forecast has me worried that my pathway to 50 days I have mapped out between now the the 1st weekend in April could be in jeaprody!!


----------



## AdironRider (Mar 4, 2016)

54


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2016)

15


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 5, 2016)

Today is 17


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 5, 2016)

Ski day 10 yesterday at Bell in Catskills. Had fun times. 35$ through flex ticket thanks for birthday gift. Mary Jane was nice to. Already pass my test other day for work.  

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 5, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Love it.
> 
> 1.  November 21, 2015:  Alta
> 2.  November 22, 2015:  Snowbird
> ...



23.  March 5, 2016:  Alta/Snowbird

Wife's Tally:

1.  December 30, 2015:  Solitude
2.  January 2, 2016:  Alta
3.  January 6, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 17, 2016: Alta (Powder Day)
5.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
6.  January 30, 2016:  Alta (Monster Powder Day)
7.  February 6, 2016:  Deer Valley
8.  February 20, 2016:  Alta
9.  February 27, 2016:  Solitude

Daughter's Tally:

1.  December 6, 2015:  Snowbird
2.  January 2, 2015:  Alta (first real lesson).
3.  January 17, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
5.  February 20, 2016: Alta


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 5, 2016)

16.  I hope 17 is better than today.


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 6, 2016)

still at a lousy 12


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 6, 2016)

Yesterday was 21 ! Awesome day at Cannon. Heading to Killington now for day 22  ! Doesn't sound promising to hit  30 this Year !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## xlr8r (Mar 6, 2016)

Today was 14, another Loon day trip

5x Steamboat
4x Loon
2x Killington
2x Sunday River
1x Sugarloaf


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 6, 2016)

Only 7 and it doesn't look like there will be any more with this ridiculous weather coming up. It's supposed to be 71 down here in ct on Wednesday


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 6, 2016)

10....:flame:


----------



## Pez (Mar 7, 2016)

Just joined the forum so I figured this was a good thread to first post in.  

13 so far.  1 at Butternut, 5 at mt snow, the rest at little old Blandford.  Might hit Butternut tomorrow actually... I'll take what I can get.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 7, 2016)

17 after a great day at Mount Snow yesterday.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 7, 2016)

19 after 3 awesome days at Smuggs.
25 seems like the goal at this point but if things break right may hit 30


----------



## wtcobb (Mar 7, 2016)

Hit 20 this weekend. Like xwhaler 30 seems optimistic but I'll try my damnedest.


----------



## Dickc (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm up to 29.


----------



## dlague (Mar 7, 2016)

32 but the idea that I can get 18 more days is grim!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## medfordmike (Mar 7, 2016)

At 24 as of this past Friday.  Each season I aim for 25.  I try for quantity and hope through that effort to find quality.  I have a had a good season overall but not memorable. Hoping I can find snow after the melt down this week a reasonable distance away to hit my goal this weekend.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 7, 2016)

30. which is what i consider the benchmark of a solid season, with 40 always being aspirational. don't know if 40 will happen this year, but 34 is pretty much guaranteed.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 7, 2016)

16


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 8, 2016)

Vibes for mom and next year WILL be better!!


----------



## AdironRider (Mar 8, 2016)

57


----------



## Vortex (Mar 8, 2016)

uphillklimber said:


> Looks like my season is ending at 33. My Mom needs me down south, and for what the conditions are, I'm not feeling like I  am missing much. Still this has been the most of any season I've ever had. Still, being retired, it should have been more, if not for a bad winter. I didn't bother when much of the snow was brown, or it was iced up good when we had rain after the snow.
> 
> Next year WILL be better.



Good Vibes to Mom.


----------



## Edd (Mar 8, 2016)

19. Suck it, Deadhead.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 8, 2016)

Edd said:


> 19. Suck it, Deadhead.



So obtuse sir!


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 8, 2016)

uphillklimber said:


> Looks like my season is ending at 33. My Mom needs me down south, and for what the conditions are, I'm not feeling like I  am missing much. Still this has been the most of any season I've ever had. Still, being retired, it should have been more, if not for a bad winter. I didn't bother when much of the snow was brown, or it was iced up good when we had rain after the snow.
> 
> Next year WILL be better.



Not sure what's going on with the family, but best wishes towards your mother.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 8, 2016)

uphillklimber said:


> Oh, Mom is okay, I'm just finishing up some of Dad's projects for her (passed away August 10, 2014), and setting up some things to watch over her finances as far as scammers go (probably the more pressing issue). She and Dad were already victim to one scam, at least, which fortunately didn't take them for too much. But she is financially independent and I want her to stay that way. Finishing off the upstairs bedrooms will give me plenty of time for chit chat as the drywall compound and paint dry. I'm kinda pulling the plug on a disappointing season and getting other things done, trying to fit them all into a busy 2016.
> 
> By the way, thanx for all the good vibes for my Mom!



Condolences towards your father and good on you for helping take care of mom, I'm sure she greatly appreciates it.

Just tell her not to send any money or provide any information to people who say they have a bank account in your name and need to send you funds, to Nigerian Princes or to people who may want to buy your X (car, house, boat, etc.), but will need you to send them back "change" from a check they will be sending you. :lol:


----------



## cdskier (Mar 8, 2016)

20 so far (5 behind last year at this point). I've hit 40 the past 2 seasons, but that isn't looking too likely this year...


----------



## bigkhan (Mar 8, 2016)

22 days this year. 17 at seven springs, 2 at snowshoe, 1 each at hidden valley, wisp, and blue knob


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 8, 2016)

18 after a few hours this evening at Wachusett.


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 9, 2016)

Old Man - Neil Young:
...
Old man look at my life,
*Twenty four*
and there's so much more
Live alone in a paradise
That makes me think of two.
...


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 9, 2016)

32 today at whiteface. And it sucked for the most part.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 9, 2016)

24

19-Killington
1-Stowe
3-Sugarbush
1-Pico


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 10, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> 32 today at whiteface. And it sucked for the most part.



That is ugly!


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 10, 2016)

Smellytele said:


>



Broken image/link:

_Request-URI Too Large

The requested URL's length exceeds the capacity limit for this server._


----------



## Madroch (Mar 10, 2016)

24
1 okemo
2 Stowe
2 mount snow
2 hermitage
1 jay
I killington 
15 sundown 

Blech


----------



## AdironRider (Mar 12, 2016)

60


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 12, 2016)

AdironRider said:


> 60



How's JH base this year?


----------



## AdironRider (Mar 12, 2016)

ALLSKIING said:


> How's JH base this year?



This has been an average year all around. Despite some warmer temps the base up high is holding on strong and everything is skiable. Lower elevations are melting out slowly.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 12, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Love it.
> 
> 1.  November 21, 2015:  Alta
> 2.  November 22, 2015:  Snowbird
> ...



24.  March 12, 2016:  Snowbird

Wife's Tally:

1.  December 30, 2015:  Solitude
2.  January 2, 2016:  Alta
3.  January 6, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 17, 2016: Alta (Powder Day)
5.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
6.  January 30, 2016:  Alta (Monster Powder Day)
7.  February 6, 2016:  Deer Valley
8.  February 20, 2016:  Alta
9.  February 27, 2016:  Solitude
10.  March 12, 2016:  Snowbird
Daughter's Tally:

1.  December 6, 2015:  Snowbird
2.  January 2, 2015:  Alta (first real lesson).
3.  January 17, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
5.  February 20, 2016: Alta


----------



## JimG. (Mar 12, 2016)

Tomorrow at Hunter will be 40.


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 13, 2016)

Lucky 13 here


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 13, 2016)

"*Twenty-five *years and my life is still 
Trying to get up that great big hill of hope
For a destination..."

4 Non Blonds "What's up"


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 13, 2016)

Today at Cannon was day 17


----------



## xlr8r (Mar 13, 2016)

15 after Loon again today, and if the weather doesn't provide a miracle, that's probably my season.

5x Steamboat
5x Loon
2x Killington
2x Sunday River
1x Sugarloaf


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 13, 2016)

26 and maybe done. got two road bike rides in this weekend


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 14, 2016)

19 after Stowe on Saturday.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 15, 2016)

18 at Wildcat today.  Hopefully something is still left when I get back from California in 11 days


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 15, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> 18 at Wildcat today.  Hopefully something is still left when I get back from California in 11 days



How were the conditions? Headed up this weekend!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 15, 2016)

Was pretty good. 2-3 inches of fresh made for a creamy surface. Should till in nicely.  Only particularly nasty surface was on Cheetah.


----------



## jimk (Mar 15, 2016)

Nice husband and wife shot AR!
My days count:  23

Here's a shot I took of my son yesterday in some new snow on Tiger Tail trail at Snowbird, we were the first ones to hit this particular pitch:


----------



## yeggous (Mar 15, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Was pretty good. 2-3 inches of fresh made for a creamy surface. Should till in nicely.  Only particularly nasty surface was on Cheetah.



That trail was a train wreck last weekend. Only thing worse was middle Catapult and that was closed.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 15, 2016)

Yeah, I ducked the rope and skied Middle Catapult twice.  Not pretty.  I wanted to ski lower catapult and Alley Cat without taking the short hike to get there.  Easiest way to get there when the Bobcat lift isn't spinning


----------



## AdironRider (Mar 15, 2016)

jimk said:


> Nice husband and wife shot AR!
> My days count:
> 
> 
> ...




Nice!


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 16, 2016)

28

21-Killington
2-Stowe
3-Sugarbush
1-Pico
1-Stratton


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 17, 2016)

35 days...


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 17, 2016)

32. 34 after this weekend. 37 after a spring ski Colorado jaunt next month. If I hit 40 it will be superstar days


----------



## AdironRider (Mar 17, 2016)

64. 

48" in 4 days.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 18, 2016)

Today was 18. I'll be at 20 by Sunday.


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 18, 2016)

Shooting for 36 and 37 this weekend. Sunday might be it though, as Easter weekend is filled with Family plans! Gotta keep the Piece!


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 18, 2016)

35.  Still shooting for 50 plus.  Hope SR hangs on til May, and Superstar even longer.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 20, 2016)

Sitting at 14.  Blew off last Sunday to sleep, Blew off yesterday just to hang out at the Parking lot party (which was a blast) and blew off today because of temp.  Looks like I will end with 20 on the dot (21 if all timing works out perfectly) , approximately 1/2 of what I would tally in an average season.  Re-up'd the home pass, purchasing the Max pass, and planning my dry land training regiment for what I hope will be a much busier season next year.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 20, 2016)

Attitash - 4
Crotched - 2
Cranmore - 1
Sunday River - 1 
Waterville Valley - 1
Wachusett - 1
Added two days at Attitash this weekend. Possibly two more before the end!


----------



## Pez (Mar 20, 2016)

As of today 15. Not a bad number for me but some of the days were really lousy. 

Mount Snow looks like a ghost town today. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Edd (Mar 20, 2016)

25. Just had an unbelievable week in Tahoe with 5 days of skiing and spring weather. 5 different places but one new one for me, Homewood. I highly recommend hitting that if you ever get the chance.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 20, 2016)

Edd said:


> 25. Just had an unbelievable week in Tahoe with 5 days of skiing and spring weather. 5 different places but one new one for me, Homewood. I highly recommend hitting that if you ever get the chance.



Did you hook up with Snoseek?  He sounds like the ultimate Sierra guide to me.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 20, 2016)

14 today... 15 for tuesday at Snow!


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 20, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Love it.
> 
> 1.  November 21, 2015:  Alta
> 2.  November 22, 2015:  Snowbird
> ...



25.  March 19, 2016:  Deer Valley
26.  March 20, 2016:  Alta/Snowbird

Wife's Tally:

1.  December 30, 2015:  Solitude
2.  January 2, 2016:  Alta
3.  January 6, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 17, 2016: Alta (Powder Day)
5.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
6.  January 30, 2016:  Alta (Monster Powder Day)
7.  February 6, 2016:  Deer Valley
8.  February 20, 2016:  Alta
9.  February 27, 2016:  Solitude
10.  March 12, 2016:  Snowbird

Daughter's Tally:

1.  December 6, 2015:  Snowbird
2.  January 2, 2015:  Alta (first real lesson).
3.  January 17, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
5.  February 20, 2016: Alta


----------



## Edd (Mar 20, 2016)

4aprice said:


> Did you hook up with Snoseek?  He sounds like the ultimate Sierra guide to me.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Yes, at Kirkwood for a few runs. A good guy to know out there.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 20, 2016)

20 today


----------



## sugarbushskier (Mar 20, 2016)

Hit 15 with two days at Stowe early this week.  I guess it may be it for the season.  326k vert.  Not terrible, but very few real winter days.


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 20, 2016)

Alice's Restaurant Massacree
Arlo Guthrie

"...
And that's what we did, sat in the back of the patrol car and drove to the
Quote Scene of the Crime unquote. I want tell you about the town of
Stockbridge, Massachusets, where this happened here, they got three stop
Signs, two police officers, and one police car, but when we got to the
Scene of the Crime there was five police officers and three police cars,
Being the biggest crime of the last fifty years, and everybody wanted to
Get in the newspaper story about it. And they was using up all kinds of
Cop equipment that they had hanging around the police officer's station.
They was taking plaster tire tracks, foot prints, dog smelling prints, and
They took *twenty seven* eight-by-ten colour glossy photographs with circles
And arrows and a paragraph on the back of each one explaining what each
One was to be used as evidence against us.  Took pictures of the approach,
The getaway, the northwest corner the southwest corner and that's not to
Mention the aerial photography.

After the ordeal, we went back to the jail.  Obie said he was going to put
Us in the cell.  Said, "Kid, I'm going to put you in the cell .... "


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 21, 2016)

20 after yesterday at Mt. Snow.  Conditions weren't too bad on what they had open.


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 21, 2016)

Well, Saturday was it at 36 since Sunday I felt like crap, and it had to be crap for me to miss skiing. Not a bad year considering! Lets hope for a "Normal" year next year!


----------



## mrvpilgrim (Mar 21, 2016)

hit 30 yesterday however I must confess there were way to many 6 to 8 runs and out days mixed in this year


----------



## Vortex (Mar 22, 2016)

62, 
61 as the River 1 at Loon.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 22, 2016)

44 as of last Sunday.

Got 45-48 coming up this Thursday - Sunday and then 49 and 50 the following weekend, which is when Mount Snow has now confirmed that they'll be closing for the season.

If my parental responsibilities as a soccer Dad after that don't allow me to get another day or 2 in before it's over for the East this season, I'll be quite happy with 50 days this season!


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 23, 2016)

15 as of yesterday!  I may make 16 this weekend, hope for 20!!


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 23, 2016)

14 over 5 months and hoping for 4 more days in April/May.


----------



## AdironRider (Mar 23, 2016)

69


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 23, 2016)

44.  50 seems reasonable.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 25, 2016)

30

23-Killington
2-Stowe
3-Sugarbush
1-Pico
1-Stratton

Lost another day due to weather today.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 25, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Lost another day due to weather today.



Same here.

I'm at 24 but still can probably hit 30 if the weather cooperates.

23 - Sugarbush
1 - Plattekill


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 25, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Lost another day due to weather today.





cdskier said:


> Same here.



It was pouring at K this morning. I just hopped in the car & drove home which I was going to do after skiing today anyway. Shame because yesterdays 1"-2" skied real nice in the morning.


----------



## Bobt2ski (Mar 25, 2016)

I got in 16 days and the rain ended getting any more in!!


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 25, 2016)

Afternoon session today was 38.  12+ to go.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 25, 2016)

More than 60 but less than 80....i count 90 minute ski breaks though

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## snoseek (Mar 25, 2016)

My schedule loosens up alot going forward so i will be getting out more starting this week

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimG. (Mar 25, 2016)

After my 4 day trip to MSA/Le Massif and Hunter tomorrow I will be at 46.

50 is well within reach.


----------



## Terry (Mar 26, 2016)

Today will make 51. Way below normal but still a fun year. Will get in a few more before it is done.


----------



## AdironRider (Mar 26, 2016)

71


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 26, 2016)

JimG. said:


> After my 4 day trip to MSA/Le Massif and Hunter tomorrow I will be at 46.
> 
> 50 is well within reach.



Any trip report?


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 26, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Love it.
> 
> 1.  November 21, 2015:  Alta
> 2.  November 22, 2015:  Snowbird
> ...



27.  March 25, 2016:  Alta (with BenedictGomez)
28.  March 26, 2016:  Snowbird

Wife's Tally:

1.  December 30, 2015:  Solitude
2.  January 2, 2016:  Alta
3.  January 6, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 17, 2016: Alta (Powder Day)
5.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
6.  January 30, 2016:  Alta (Monster Powder Day)
7.  February 6, 2016:  Deer Valley
8.  February 20, 2016:  Alta
9.  February 27, 2016:  Solitude
10.  March 12, 2016:  Snowbird

Daughter's Tally:

1.  December 6, 2015:  Snowbird
2.  January 2, 2015:  Alta (first real lesson).
3.  January 17, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
5.  February 20, 2016: Alta


----------



## JimG. (Mar 26, 2016)

ALLSKIING said:


> Any trip report?



Although I suck at posting pics I'm going to make it a project tomorrow to get my phone pics posted with a trip report each day. I got home Thursday night was too busy Friday and skied Hunter today. 

I have been skiing 54 years and I had no idea that the skiing in Quebec was this good. We had less than ideal conditions save for one epic corn harvest our third day of skiing. And still I could only describe the skiing as great. Big vertical, long steep bump trails and tree skiing everywhere.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 27, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> 27.  March 25, 2016:  Alta (with BenedictGomez)
> 28.  March 26, 2016:  Snowbird



We need reports (TR's) TB.   Wife is headed out Tuesday and looks like she will get the goods with this storm.  I don't get out till Friday and it looks like I miss the main show but I will enjoy anyway.  Forecasts look a little iffy for the Colorado portion of the trip but they are computer generated and will hopefully be more white then wet (really not worried about that).  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 27, 2016)

4aprice said:


> We need reports (TR's) TB.   Wife is headed out Tuesday and looks like she will get the goods with this storm.  I don't get out till Friday and it looks like I miss the main show but I will enjoy anyway.  Forecasts look a little iffy for the Colorado portion of the trip but they are computer generated and will hopefully be more white then wet (really not worried about that).
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Just uploaded some pics.  Your wish is my command


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 27, 2016)

16 today...


----------



## slatham (Mar 27, 2016)

18 and I'm done (save some freak and huge dump). This is 10+ less than normal. And many of the "days" were truncated, on limited terrain etc. Sure there were some moments but overall this year was a zero out go 10 and I hope that all the winters to come are much, much better.


----------



## wtcobb (Mar 27, 2016)

Closing out March with 25 after Bretton Woods beach party yesterday and Tucks today.

Sent from my Verizon Wireless Speak and Spell using Tapatalk.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 27, 2016)

wtcobb said:


> Closing out March with 25 after Bretton Woods beach party yesterday and Tucks today.
> 
> Sent from my Verizon Wireless Speak and Spell using Tapatalk.



How was Tucks??


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 27, 2016)

I got 18 this season and that's most probably it.  2 less than last year.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 27, 2016)

Today at Mount Snow was day #48. Got 49 and 50 lined up next weekend!

The undercast 1st thing this AM was spectacular!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 27, 2016)

drjeff said:


> Today at Mount Snow was day #48. Got 49 and 50 lined up next weekend!
> 
> The undercast 1st thing this AM was spectacular!


Day 20? Maybe close with Peaks pass before season ends fog lifted after 12 pm good soft sniw Turing Beach snow at bottom. North face had no fog issue this morning so weird fun day for sure

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## wtcobb (Mar 28, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> How was Tucks??


Awesome, warm and sunny, super soft corn. Plenty of bare patches and stuff poking through, but a fun time. My dog made it up (and down) Lobster Claw.

Sent from my Verizon Wireless Speak and Spell using Tapatalk.


----------



## dlague (Mar 28, 2016)

Well we finally hit 35 at Killington yesterday - the moving thing is killing me.  Probably 1 or 2 days in New England then I will finish the season in Colorado.  40 will happen and 50 still in the cards.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## MG Skier (Mar 28, 2016)

Friday and Saturday at Jay Peak took me to day 5 and 6. I need to move North, or West!


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 28, 2016)

24 after Cannon on Saturday---not bad with a 3 yo/4 month old at home. Wife is very much looking fwd to the season ending though!
Looking at the calendar I have 1-4 more days left I think.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 28, 2016)

MG Skier said:


> Friday and Saturday at Jay Peak took me to day 5 and 6. I need to move North, or West!



Is there a reason you don't just relocate the Merrimack Valley or southern New Hampshire? If you have family ties it's really not that far. It shaves a solid hour or more off your drive to the mountains. It leaves you minutes from night skiing. And that region still has a strong economy with lots of jobs, even better than down where you are.


----------



## MG Skier (Mar 28, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Is there a reason you don't just relocate the Merrimack Valley or southern New Hampshire? If you have family ties it's really not that far. It shaves a solid hour or more off your drive to the mountains. It leaves you minutes from night skiing. And that region still has a strong economy with lots of jobs, even better than down where you are.



Well, the pay check, and time required to do the job so to speak keeps me in S.E. MA. Early Retirement, perhaps?


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 28, 2016)

8 days total, looks like that's gonna be it. 7 at sugarbush and one at MRG but I think I really lucked out with the days I was there (although it didn't really seem like it at the time)


----------



## snoseek (Mar 29, 2016)

dlague said:


> Well we finally hit 35 at Killington yesterday - the moving thing is killing me.  Probably 1 or 2 days in New England then I will finish the season in Colorado.  40 will happen and 50 still in the cards.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Meet you at abasin in early may!

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Mar 29, 2016)

snoseek said:


> Meet you at abasin in early may!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk



Sounds like a plan!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## nhskier1969 (Mar 29, 2016)

rocks860 said:


> 8 days total, looks like that's gonna be it. 7 at sugarbush and one at MRG but I think I really lucked out with the days I was there (although it didn't really seem like it at the time)



42 so far.  I still want to hit 50.  Not sure what will give out first the snow or my back.


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 29, 2016)

30, and likely done now. Not too bad for this season, but certainly lower than most seasons.


----------



## njdiver85 (Mar 29, 2016)

50 Days, which is only a few less than what I've managed over the last few years.  Having a kid in a race program pretty much guarantees a lot of ski days.  Time to dust off the scuba gear.


----------



## AdironRider (Mar 30, 2016)

74


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 30, 2016)

looks like I will end the year with 16... 4 shy of my annual goal of 20, with the dumb injury.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 30, 2016)

38 days and almost 700,000 vertical feet. Both stats are behind my numbers from last year. Shooting for 50 days and 1 million feet of vert.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 30, 2016)

wtcobb said:


> Awesome, warm and sunny, super soft corn. Plenty of bare patches and stuff poking through, but a fun time. My dog made it up (and down) Lobster Claw.
> 
> Sent from my Verizon Wireless Speak and Spell using Tapatalk.



Awesome.  I'm jealous.  Maybe I'll see if I can get someone to do it with me this season.  Did you do it in ski boots or snowboard boots?  Crampons or anything else needed?  Thanks in advance!



skiNEwhere said:


> 38 days and almost 700,000 vertical feet. Both stats are behind my numbers from last year. Shooting for 50 days and 1 million feet of vert.



Nice stats!


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 31, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Love it.
> 
> 1.  November 21, 2015:  Alta
> 2.  November 22, 2015:  Snowbird
> ...



29.  March 31, 2016:  Snowbird

Wife's Tally:

1.  December 30, 2015:  Solitude
2.  January 2, 2016:  Alta
3.  January 6, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 17, 2016: Alta (Powder Day)
5.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
6.  January 30, 2016:  Alta (Monster Powder Day)
7.  February 6, 2016:  Deer Valley
8.  February 20, 2016:  Alta
9.  February 27, 2016:  Solitude
10.  March 12, 2016:  Snowbird

Daughter's Tally:

1.  December 6, 2015:  Snowbird
2.  January 2, 2015:  Alta (first real lesson).
3.  January 17, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
5.  February 20, 2016: Alta


----------



## Zermatt (Apr 1, 2016)

I see lots of combo passes that include days in Australia and New Zealand...thanks but no thanks.

Are there any passes that includes days in Europe?

Edit: this is in the wrong thread.


----------



## wtcobb (Apr 1, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> Awesome.  I'm jealous.  Maybe I'll see if I can get someone to do it with me this season.  Did you do it in ski boots or snowboard boots?  Crampons or anything else needed?  Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice stats!


Skis. I barebooted up just fine given the soft snow. Others had crampons and/or ice ax, but many others bareboots as well. If the surface was firmer they'd be more necessary.

Sent from my Verizon Wireless Speak and Spell using Tapatalk.


----------



## AdironRider (Apr 1, 2016)

76. Only two more days of lift served to go, then the hiking begins in earnest.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 1, 2016)

Jackson closes April 3rd????

Any efforts made to change this relationship with the USFS?

When does Targee close?


----------



## abc (Apr 1, 2016)

25, give or take. 

I still have at least 2 more, if not 3 in the plan. Mini-vacation in 2 weeks.


[EDIT] Forgot to count the 2 days in Stowe. So it's 27 so far. Now I feel a stronger motivation to make that mini-vacation to be a 3 day, to make an even 30 days for the season.


----------



## mbedle (Apr 2, 2016)

24 days and finished up the season on Thursday.


----------



## wtcobb (Apr 2, 2016)

I don't think I can call what I did today at Burke skiing. Toured about halfway up the glaciated disaster before saying "screw it" and picking my way down. I'd have taken pictures but they'd be considered indecent. Yuck.

Sent from my Verizon Wireless Speak and Spell using Tapatalk.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 2, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Jackson closes April 3rd????
> 
> Any efforts made to change this relationship with the USFS?
> 
> When does Targee close?



Telluride closes tomorrow as well. I don't think it's that hard to work with USFS and get an extension, this is used as an excuse. The bottom line is that the general public isn't interested in skiing come spring time. The further you get away from a major population base, the harder it is to turn a profit when the only people skiing are season pass holders. That's my theory anyways.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 2, 2016)

skiNEwhere said:


> Telluride closes tomorrow as well. I don't think it's that hard to work with USFS and get an extension, this is used as an excuse. The bottom line is that the general public isn't interested in skiing come spring time. The further you get away from a major population base, the harder it is to turn a profit when the only people skiing are season pass holders. That's my theory anyways.



I get that it's not a money maker for the destination resorts to remain open this time of year.  I still think it would be a nice gesture to the locals to run a couple lifts a few more weeks even it was a shortened schedule.  A lot of people working in local businesses supporting the resorts have limited time to ski during peak season, so getting some days in during April would be a nice " bonus" before heading into the long spring off season.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 2, 2016)

Weve got 15 days left to ski here and tons of base. I would easily trade all the skiing up until mid december for more time in the spring. Still hoping for a weeks extension but just not sure its gonna happen

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 2, 2016)

Anywhere push later that that in Tahoe?  Heavenly? Squaw?


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 2, 2016)

19


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 2, 2016)

41 tomorrow at Mt Snow.  1 Cannon, 2 Loon, 3 SR, and 1 Loaf still planned, if the snow  holds out. Hopeful for 2 to 3  K days on Sup to hit 50.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 2, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Love it.
> 
> 1.  November 21, 2015:  Alta
> 2.  November 22, 2015:  Snowbird
> ...



30.  April 2, 2016:  Deer Valley

Wife's Tally:

1.  December 30, 2015:  Solitude
2.  January 2, 2016:  Alta
3.  January 6, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 17, 2016: Alta (Powder Day)
5.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
6.  January 30, 2016:  Alta (Monster Powder Day)
7.  February 6, 2016:  Deer Valley
8.  February 20, 2016:  Alta
9.  February 27, 2016:  Solitude
10.  March 12, 2016:  Snowbird
11.  April 2, 2016:  Deer Valley



Daughter's Tally:

1.  December 6, 2015:  Snowbird
2.  January 2, 2015:  Alta (first real lesson).
3.  January 17, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
5.  February 20, 2016: Alta


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 3, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> 30.  April 2, 2016:  Deer Valley



RATS!  Wish I knew you were there, we were there too!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 3, 2016)

I finished the season with a measly 9 days.  The worst I've done numerically since 2007, and that's only because back then I was a slave of a global bank.  The good news is, it's almost statistically impossible for next year's season to be worse.

Blue Mountain (20" powder day, and mgmt. was smart enough to not groom)
Smuggler's Notch
Smuggler's Notch
Alta (with a fantastic guide session via thetrailboss)
Solitude
Park City / Canyons
Snowbird
Powder Mountain
Deer Valley


----------



## drjeff (Apr 3, 2016)

About to click into my bindings for my 50th and final day of the season (I think....)


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 3, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> RATS!  Wish I knew you were there, we were there too!



I had the same reaction when I saw your p.m. mentioning deer Valley and Snowbird.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JimG. (Apr 3, 2016)

Still at 46; completely unmotivated to ski this weekend. Feeling more likely to hike or fish than ski, at least until this cold blast of air which is more like an insult than a help.

Might try to motivate to K this week but beginning to realize I'm ready for this "winter" to just go away now.


----------



## AdironRider (Apr 3, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Jackson closes April 3rd????
> 
> Any efforts made to change this relationship with the USFS?
> 
> When does Targee close?



Yup, being even more of a destination resort than Aspen, once spring break is over its crickets out here. 

The forest service would gladly take the extended lease revenue (the mountain claims some animal closure, but its BS). They stayed open a week later a few years ago and it was just a gift to pass holders. No-one spends two days traveling for spring skiing in Jackson. 

Targhee gets the local crowd from Idaho Falls and Pocatello, so they stay open 1 to 2 weeks longer. 

But at the end of the day, both of them will close with basically 100% coverage. You can ski out the gates once they open up the tram on Memorial Day, always fun.

Bout to head out for closing day, number 78. Going to get a day or two over at Targhee and wrap up the lift served season around 80.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 3, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Love it.
> 
> 1.  November 21, 2015:  Alta
> 2.  November 22, 2015:  Snowbird
> ...



31.  April 3, 2016:  Snowbird

Wife's Tally:

1.  December 30, 2015:  Solitude
2.  January 2, 2016:  Alta
3.  January 6, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 17, 2016: Alta (Powder Day)
5.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
6.  January 30, 2016:  Alta (Monster Powder Day)
7.  February 6, 2016:  Deer Valley
8.  February 20, 2016:  Alta
9.  February 27, 2016:  Solitude
10.  March 12, 2016:  Snowbird
11.  April 2, 2016:  Deer Valley



Daughter's Tally:

1.  December 6, 2015:  Snowbird
2.  January 2, 2015:  Alta (first real lesson).
3.  January 17, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
5.  February 20, 2016: Alta


----------



## snoseek (Apr 3, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Anywhere push later that that in Tahoe?  Heavenly? Squaw?


Well heavenly extended another week which for me is great as my work will be finishing up and ill be able to ski locally (very) for my last week here. Ill also show up to their employee ride day the day after closing before skipping town. Squaw rose and mammoth will go deep into may or beyond.

Im about ready to get to moab, ride bikes and maybe some backcountry lasals trips.

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## drjeff (Apr 3, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> 31.  April 3, 2016:  Snowbird
> 
> Wife's Tally:
> 
> ...



Cool that your daughter is starting to get the days in!! Just wait a few years, BOTH my kids (age 12 and 10) beat my 50 day tally this year (and I have to now just enjoy watching them ski maybe 15-20 turns before they disappear out of sight of me when we actually ski together!!) - so COOL to make turns with your offspring!!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 3, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> 6.  January 30, 2016:  Alta (Monster Powder Day)



What exactly qualifies as a monster pow day?


----------



## boston_e (Apr 4, 2016)

For us right now:

My younger son: 28 days
Older son and myself: 27 days
Wife: 25 days

I think that is most likely a wrap for us.  We have commitments in the flatlands the next two weekends.  I suppose depending on how much is left that following weekend we may try to grab one more day.  All depends on what the weather gives us the next couple of weeks I guess.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 4, 2016)

skiNEwhere said:


> What exactly qualifies as a monster pow day?



It's like they say about porn--you know it when you see it.  







More than like 12".


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 4, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Love it.
> 
> 1.  November 21, 2015:  Alta
> 2.  November 22, 2015:  Snowbird
> ...



32.  April 4, 2016:  Snowbird

Wife's Tally:

1.  December 30, 2015:  Solitude
2.  January 2, 2016:  Alta
3.  January 6, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 17, 2016: Alta (Powder Day)
5.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
6.  January 30, 2016:  Alta (Monster Powder Day)
7.  February 6, 2016:  Deer Valley
8.  February 20, 2016:  Alta
9.  February 27, 2016:  Solitude
10.  March 12, 2016:  Snowbird
11.  April 2, 2016:  Deer Valley
12.  April 4, 2016:  Snowbird



Daughter's Tally:

1.  December 6, 2015:  Snowbird
2.  January 2, 2015:  Alta (first real lesson).
3.  January 17, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
5.  February 20, 2016: Alta


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 4, 2016)

drjeff said:


> Cool that your daughter is starting to get the days in!! Just wait a few years, BOTH my kids (age 12 and 10) beat my 50 day tally this year (and I have to now just enjoy watching them ski maybe 15-20 turns before they disappear out of sight of me when we actually ski together!!) - so COOL to make turns with your offspring!!



:beer:  We're working on it!


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 7, 2016)

24 after 4 days at Jay Peak this week.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 7, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Love it.
> 
> 1.  November 21, 2015:  Alta
> 2.  November 22, 2015:  Snowbird
> ...



33.  April 7, 2016:  Alta

Wife's Tally:

1.  December 30, 2015:  Solitude
2.  January 2, 2016:  Alta
3.  January 6, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 17, 2016: Alta (Powder Day)
5.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
6.  January 30, 2016:  Alta (Monster Powder Day)
7.  February 6, 2016:  Deer Valley
8.  February 20, 2016:  Alta
9.  February 27, 2016:  Solitude
10.  March 12, 2016:  Snowbird
11.  April 2, 2016:  Deer Valley
12.  April 4, 2016:  Snowbird



Daughter's Tally:

1.  December 6, 2015:  Snowbird
2.  January 2, 2015:  Alta (first real lesson).
3.  January 17, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
5.  February 20, 2016: Alta


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 8, 2016)

33

26 - Killington
2 - Stowe
3 - Sugarbush
1 - Pico
1 - Stratton


----------



## Vortex (Apr 8, 2016)

65.
Blew off my first day of the year I  could have gone last Sunday. Should have 9 more days if all goes well.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 8, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Love it.
> 
> 1.  November 21, 2015:  Alta
> 2.  November 22, 2015:  Snowbird
> ...



34.  April 8, 2016:  Alta

Wife's Tally:

1.  December 30, 2015:  Solitude
2.  January 2, 2016:  Alta
3.  January 6, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 17, 2016: Alta (Powder Day)
5.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
6.  January 30, 2016:  Alta (Monster Powder Day)
7.  February 6, 2016:  Deer Valley
8.  February 20, 2016:  Alta
9.  February 27, 2016:  Solitude
10.  March 12, 2016:  Snowbird
11.  April 2, 2016:  Deer Valley
12.  April 4, 2016:  Snowbird



Daughter's Tally:

1.  December 6, 2015:  Snowbird
2.  January 2, 2015:  Alta (first real lesson).
3.  January 17, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
5.  February 20, 2016: Alta


----------



## jimk (Apr 9, 2016)

Trailboss is going to outlast us all:razz:

I am done.  Last day was at Park City on Apr 6, 2016.  Enjoyed some hero corn there.

Back home now in VA where if the rain stops I have to cut some deep, thick grass in my back yard.
I skied 30 days this winter.

Skied 7 in mid-Atlantic and 23 out West.  I skied 13 different ski areas this winter.  The most I skied at one place was 10 at Snowbird.
Five pictures:

2 feet of fresh at Canaan Valley, WV on Friday, Jan 22,2016 (winter storm jonas), deepest snow I ever skied in 49 seasons in the mid-Atlantic:






Cherry Bowl Glades at Timberline, WV on Sunday, Jan 24, 2016:





Skiing with a 69 year old friend on Sunday, February 7, 2016 on Deception Trail in Olympic Bowl at Aspen Highlands, CO, absolutely gorgeous view:





A strong skiing tele-friend on Great Scott at Snowbird, UT in late Jan 2016, maybe the 30th.  This terrain is much steeper than this picture lets on.





From Saturday, April 2, 2016 at Alta, UT.  My son in middle and two friends.  We had just skied "Gunsight" in the background with excellent snow conditions.  It was one of my most memorable runs of the season.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 9, 2016)

20


----------



## Scruffy (Apr 9, 2016)

jimk said:


> Trailboss is going to outlast us all:razz:
> 
> I am done.  Last day was at Park City on Apr 6, 2016.  Enjoyed some hero corn there.
> 
> ...



Way to get after it Jim! Gunsight rules. Did you hit Eddie's High Nowhere while you were there?


----------



## jimk (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks.  Didn't get to Eddie's High Nowhere.  Understand it's close to Gunsight.  Only had one day at Alta, so many great ski runs, so little time
Another few Gunsight photos:
Hiking there:





Son heading down:





Yours truly, part way down:





Views


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 9, 2016)

jimk said:


> Thanks.  Didn't get to Eddie's High Nowhere.  Understand it's close to Gunsight.  Only had one day at Alta, so many great ski runs, so little time
> Another few Gunsight photos:
> Hiking there:



That pic reminds me of hearing a rumor that the only acceptable method for getting to the top of "hike" to terrain at Alta or Snowbird is by sidestepping as seen here, and that it's actually considered poor taste and angers the locals if you bootpack it up. While it doesn't seem too bad side stepping here, I remember seeing some other lines at Alta that looked pretty damn difficult to sidestep. I've yet to sidestep up any hike to terrain but I'd think that would be much more tiring and harder to get into a rhythm. Maybe it has to do with the fact that most Colorado hike to terrain is usually on a ridgeline, idk, seems kind of weird though


----------



## jimk (Apr 9, 2016)

If I recall correctly, it was only about 50-100 yard side step and parts were more like a traverse.  This would have been a piece of cake for you!


----------



## abc (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm not done yet. Just got ok for more time off. Going to Banff!


----------



## catsup948 (Apr 10, 2016)

48 today at Stratton.  It was very icy but fun.  Might be my last lift service day.


----------



## bluebird (Apr 10, 2016)

30 days today at Jay. Conditions much better than anticipated.


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 11, 2016)

20 is the final tally for me.  14 at the home bump and a 6 day safari out west.  Would love to double that out west total next year.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ironhippy (Apr 11, 2016)

45 so far, I might make it to 50, but probably not.

I've been on my bike as much as my skis since mid March.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 11, 2016)

28 and possibly done for the year. Just not sure if it will be worth driving 5 hours at this point anymore to ski a likely very limited amount of terrain. Will have to see how the week unfolds...

27 - Sugarbush
1 - Plattekill


----------



## telemike (Apr 12, 2016)

75 and that was hard to do this year


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 15, 2016)

36

 29 - Killington
 2 - Stowe
 3 - Sugarbush
 1 - Pico
 1 - Stratton


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 17, 2016)

47 after the last 2 at Sunday River. Still hoping for another half dozen or more depending how long SS lasts.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 17, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Love it.
> 
> 1.  November 21, 2015:  Alta
> 2.  November 22, 2015:  Snowbird
> ...



35.  April 17, 2016:  Alta/Snowbird (last day for the Tram this year)

Wife's Tally:

1.  December 30, 2015:  Solitude
2.  January 2, 2016:  Alta
3.  January 6, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 17, 2016: Alta (Powder Day)
5.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
6.  January 30, 2016:  Alta (Monster Powder Day)
7.  February 6, 2016:  Deer Valley
8.  February 20, 2016:  Alta
9.  February 27, 2016:  Solitude
10.  March 12, 2016:  Snowbird
11.  April 2, 2016:  Deer Valley
12.  April 4, 2016:  Snowbird



Daughter's Tally:

1.  December 6, 2015:  Snowbird
2.  January 2, 2015:  Alta (first real lesson).
3.  January 17, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
5.  February 20, 2016: Alta


----------



## cdskier (Apr 17, 2016)

29 and done

28 - Sugarbush
1 - Plattekill


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 17, 2016)

23 hopefully 2 more


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 18, 2016)

21


----------



## 180 (Apr 18, 2016)

60


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 18, 2016)

27 and done. riding the road bike now.


----------



## Skimaine (Apr 18, 2016)

At 50 days.  Probably done for the year.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 18, 2016)

70.  The last 3 at  1 @ A basin and  2 @ Loveland were powder days.  Hit it right.


----------



## Bostonian (Apr 19, 2016)

17 - not the 20 I wanted to get, but all things considered not too bad.  Next year the goal is 25!


----------



## tekweezle (Apr 19, 2016)

At least I got to double digits this pathetic season.   

6 at Stratton
1 at Solitude, Utah 
1 at Snowbasin, Utah
2 at Snowbird,  Utah

I know,  nothing to brag about.... 

Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## WWF-VT (Apr 19, 2016)

35 days all at Sugarbush which is well below my usual season total.  I might go one or two more days but it's tough to get motivated after such a disappointing year and repeatedly skiing the same trails.


----------



## machski (Apr 20, 2016)

At 31 with at least 2 more left.  Current tally:
5 Big Sky
3 Tremblant
1 Stratton
22 Sunday River


----------



## mrvpilgrim (Apr 20, 2016)

Threw in the towel and took the skis back to Massachusetts after two great spring days this last Sat and Sun. Fantastic end to a marginal year. Final Count 39 Days


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 21, 2016)

This Season:

42 days/768,000 vt ft = 18,285 vt ft average per visit

Last Season:

57 days/1,100,000 vt ft = 18,965 vt ft average

Got maybe 10 more days in me this season. Would like to hit 1 million vertical feet again but not looking good right now.


----------



## abc (Apr 21, 2016)

If I don't go up to K or Loaf this weekend or the next couple... 

3 Alta/bird
2 Sun Valley
4 Jackson
1 Bell
1 Platty
1 Thunder Ridge
1 Loveland
6 Aspen
2 Taos
2 Stowe
2 Squaw
2 Mammoth
3 Sunshine/Lake Louise
------------------------------
28!

Pretty average for me.


----------



## catsup948 (Apr 21, 2016)

49. Nice lap up and down Bear Peak on Tuesday.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 24, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Love it.
> 
> 1.  November 21, 2015:  Alta
> 2.  November 22, 2015:  Snowbird
> ...



36.  April 24, 2016:  Alta (12" Powder Day)


Season Tally By Ski Area:

Alta: 12 
Alta/Snowbird: 8
Burke:  2
Cherry Peak:  1
Deer Valley:  3
Snowbird:  10


Wife's Tally:

1.  December 30, 2015:  Solitude
2.  January 2, 2016:  Alta
3.  January 6, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 17, 2016: Alta (Powder Day)
5.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
6.  January 30, 2016:  Alta (Monster Powder Day)
7.  February 6, 2016:  Deer Valley
8.  February 20, 2016:  Alta
9.  February 27, 2016:  Solitude
10.  March 12, 2016:  Snowbird
11.  April 2, 2016:  Deer Valley
12.  April 4, 2016:  Snowbird



Daughter's Tally:

1.  December 6, 2015:  Snowbird
2.  January 2, 2015:  Alta (first real lesson).
3.  January 17, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
5.  February 20, 2016: Alta


----------



## Brad J (Apr 24, 2016)

28 missed my goal of 30 , I had Pneumonia and missed two weeks. i did not ski many 2 day weekends withe the tough conditions this year, I am planing a couple or west trips next year to help with ski days


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 24, 2016)

37


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 29, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Love it.
> 
> 1.  November 21, 2015:  Alta
> 2.  November 22, 2015:  Snowbird
> ...



37.  April 29, 2016:  Snowbird


Season Tally By Ski Area:

Alta: 12 
Alta/Snowbird: 8
Burke:  2
Cherry Peak:  1
Deer Valley:  3
Snowbird:  11


Wife's Tally:

1.  December 30, 2015:  Solitude
2.  January 2, 2016:  Alta
3.  January 6, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 17, 2016: Alta (Powder Day)
5.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
6.  January 30, 2016:  Alta (Monster Powder Day)
7.  February 6, 2016:  Deer Valley
8.  February 20, 2016:  Alta
9.  February 27, 2016:  Solitude
10.  March 12, 2016:  Snowbird
11.  April 2, 2016:  Deer Valley
12.  April 4, 2016:  Snowbird



Daughter's Tally:

1.  December 6, 2015:  Snowbird
2.  January 2, 2015:  Alta (first real lesson).
3.  January 17, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
5.  February 20, 2016: Alta


----------



## Vortex (May 2, 2016)

Finished at 74, two behind last year and 6 short of my goal of 80.  Finished well Sat and Sunday at the River.
70 at the River
1  At loon.
1 @ A-Basin
2@Loveland.
Gold Boyne pass bought and Max Pass add  purchased.  
Ready to go


----------



## machski (May 2, 2016)

machski said:


> At 31 with at least 2 more left.  Current tally:
> 5 Big Sky
> 3 Tremblant
> 1 Stratton
> 22 Sunday River



Up to 34 now with a day at Killington and the last 2 Saturdays at Sunday River.  Should add one more at K next weekend.  Short of my usual tally and not due to the weather, just lots of stuff at home.


----------



## WWF-VT (May 2, 2016)

WWF-VT said:


> 35 days all at Sugarbush which is well below my usual season total.  I might go one or two more days but it's tough to get motivated after such a disappointing year and repeatedly skiing the same trails.



I skied my last day on Saturday 4/30 which was a nice sunny day in the 50's.  I got up on Sunday was dressed and ready to go when rain kicked in just when the lift was scheduled to open at 10 AM so I didn't bother going.  Lots of people were out on Saturday anticipating the rain on Sunday.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 2, 2016)

I'm done. 22 was the total. I thought maybe I'd be lucky to get 20 due to having a newborn. So, I'm happy to have made it out a couple more times than I was expecting.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 2, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm done. 22 was the total. I thought maybe I'd be lucky to get 20 due to having a newborn. So, I'm happy to have made it out a couple more times than I was expecting.



That's good, all things considered.  Having a kid definitely changes things.


----------



## Riverskier (May 2, 2016)

Day 27 yesterday at Sunday River, and I am done. I average 30-35 days a year. Probably lost around 3 days due to the crappy season, but would have been on the low end of my average due to other obligations anyway.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 2, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Love it.
> 
> 1.  November 21, 2015:  Alta
> 2.  November 22, 2015:  Snowbird
> ...



38.  May 2, 2016:  Snowbird


Season Tally By Ski Area:

Alta: 12 
Alta/Snowbird: 8
Burke:  2
Cherry Peak:  1
Deer Valley:  3
Snowbird:  12


Wife's Tally:

1.  December 30, 2015:  Solitude
2.  January 2, 2016:  Alta
3.  January 6, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 17, 2016: Alta (Powder Day)
5.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
6.  January 30, 2016:  Alta (Monster Powder Day)
7.  February 6, 2016:  Deer Valley
8.  February 20, 2016:  Alta
9.  February 27, 2016:  Solitude
10.  March 12, 2016:  Snowbird
11.  April 2, 2016:  Deer Valley
12.  April 4, 2016:  Snowbird



Daughter's Tally:

1.  December 6, 2015:  Snowbird
2.  January 2, 2015:  Alta (first real lesson).
3.  January 17, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
5.  February 20, 2016: Alta


----------



## Terry (May 2, 2016)

Finished the season with 57 days. Way below normal but had some good days considering the crappy weather we had all winter.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 3, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Love it.
> 
> 1.  November 21, 2015:  Alta
> 2.  November 22, 2015:  Snowbird
> ...



39.  May 3, 2016:  Snowbird

Season Tally By Ski Area:

Alta: 12 
Alta/Snowbird: 8
Burke:  2
Cherry Peak:  1
Deer Valley:  3
Snowbird:  13


Wife's Tally:

1.  December 30, 2015:  Solitude
2.  January 2, 2016:  Alta
3.  January 6, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 17, 2016: Alta (Powder Day)
5.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
6.  January 30, 2016:  Alta (Monster Powder Day)
7.  February 6, 2016:  Deer Valley
8.  February 20, 2016:  Alta
9.  February 27, 2016:  Solitude
10.  March 12, 2016:  Snowbird
11.  April 2, 2016:  Deer Valley
12.  April 4, 2016:  Snowbird



Daughter's Tally:

1.  December 6, 2015:  Snowbird
2.  January 2, 2015:  Alta (first real lesson).
3.  January 17, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
5.  February 20, 2016: Alta


----------



## catsup948 (May 3, 2016)

I'm at 50 after today's adventure.  I might be done, 50 is a nice round number.


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 3, 2016)

catsup948 said:


> I'm at 50 after today's adventure.  I might be done, 50 is a nice round number.



50 has been my goal each year for the last 3 season. 

At 44, still shooting for 50, it may be possible depending on my motivation. I do like ride both my bicycle and motorcycle so if it's gonna be a crappy day on the slopes I may bail out.


----------



## skiMEbike (May 4, 2016)

I am officially done at 41.   About average for me (typically mid 40's in days).

Overall another successful season....7 days at the River & 34 days at the Loaf, which started on 11/1 & finished on 5/1 for a full 6 months of "winter"!!  Less than 6 months away until the next ski day.   The MTB season is officially being ramped up !


----------



## thetrailboss (May 4, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Love it.
> 
> 1.  November 21, 2015:  Alta
> 2.  November 22, 2015:  Snowbird
> ...



40.  May 4, 2016:  Snowbird

Season Tally By Ski Area:

Alta: 12 
Alta/Snowbird: 8
Burke:  2
Cherry Peak:  1
Deer Valley:  3
Snowbird:  14


Wife's Tally:

1.  December 30, 2015:  Solitude
2.  January 2, 2016:  Alta
3.  January 6, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 17, 2016: Alta (Powder Day)
5.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
6.  January 30, 2016:  Alta (Monster Powder Day)
7.  February 6, 2016:  Deer Valley
8.  February 20, 2016:  Alta
9.  February 27, 2016:  Solitude
10.  March 12, 2016:  Snowbird
11.  April 2, 2016:  Deer Valley
12.  April 4, 2016:  Snowbird



Daughter's Tally:

1.  December 6, 2015:  Snowbird
2.  January 2, 2015:  Alta (first real lesson).
3.  January 17, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
5.  February 20, 2016: Alta


----------



## machski (May 6, 2016)

Now 35, Superstar holding up pretty good and Skylark still in play for at least today.  SS pics


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 6, 2016)

Wonder how long that snow in the middle will hold out before it becomes a mandatory dirt traverse


----------



## steamboat1 (May 6, 2016)

skiNEwhere said:


> Wonder how long that snow in the middle will hold out before it becomes a mandatory dirt traverse


The snow is much wider than it appears in that picture.


----------



## Domeskier (May 6, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> The snow is much wider than it appears in that picture.



Is any dirt showing yet in the usual spot before the bottom steep?


----------



## machski (May 6, 2016)

Domeskier said:


> Is any dirt showing yet in the usual spot before the bottom steep?



No, that is wall to wall still and quite deep.   Steamboat is correct, the S strip is wider than the picture looks and the spine on skiers left is still quite deep.  Above that on the lower steep, plenty of base left to use if needed to keep that strip bridged.  The rest of the trail is pretty much wall to wall and the spine is still above chair height at the low point of the line.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 7, 2016)

machski said:


> No, that is wall to wall still and quite deep.   Steamboat is correct, the S strip is wider than the picture looks and the spine on skiers left is still quite deep.  Above that on the lower steep, plenty of base left to use if needed to keep that strip bridged.  The rest of the trail is pretty much wall to wall and the spine is still above chair height at the low point of the line.


Looks like you picked a winner of a day. Was considering going up but my daughter screwed me up, turns out for no reason. Some nice pics of the day posted over on the other site.

It was wet, windy, cool miserable day down here in NYC.


----------



## chuckstah (May 8, 2016)

51 and holding.  This is the first time since early November going a full week off snow.  Still hoping for 2 or 3 days at Killington to end my lift served in the East.  Then a trip West may be in order?  Not sure yet on that front. Unfortunately it looks like a late season Tux trip is not in the cards for this summer.


----------



## dlague (May 10, 2016)

We finally hit 40!  Behind last year's pace due to shitty winter and our move.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 13, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Love it.
> 
> 1.  November 21, 2015:  Alta
> 2.  November 22, 2015:  Snowbird
> ...



41.  May 13, 2016:  Snowbird

Season Tally By Ski Area:

Alta: 12 
Alta/Snowbird: 8
Burke:  2
Cherry Peak:  1
Deer Valley:  3
Snowbird:  15


Wife's Tally:

1.  December 30, 2015:  Solitude
2.  January 2, 2016:  Alta
3.  January 6, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 17, 2016: Alta (Powder Day)
5.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
6.  January 30, 2016:  Alta (Monster Powder Day)
7.  February 6, 2016:  Deer Valley
8.  February 20, 2016:  Alta
9.  February 27, 2016:  Solitude
10.  March 12, 2016:  Snowbird
11.  April 2, 2016:  Deer Valley
12.  April 4, 2016:  Snowbird



Daughter's Tally:

1.  December 6, 2015:  Snowbird
2.  January 2, 2015:  Alta (first real lesson).
3.  January 17, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
5.  February 20, 2016: Alta


----------



## thetrailboss (May 15, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Love it.
> 
> 1.  November 21, 2015:  Alta
> 2.  November 22, 2015:  Snowbird
> ...



42.  May 15, 2016:  Snowbird

Season Tally By Ski Area:

Alta: 12 
Alta/Snowbird: 8
Burke:  2
Cherry Peak:  1
Deer Valley:  3
Snowbird:  16


Wife's Tally:

1.  December 30, 2015:  Solitude
2.  January 2, 2016:  Alta
3.  January 6, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 17, 2016: Alta (Powder Day)
5.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
6.  January 30, 2016:  Alta (Monster Powder Day)
7.  February 6, 2016:  Deer Valley
8.  February 20, 2016:  Alta
9.  February 27, 2016:  Solitude
10.  March 12, 2016:  Snowbird
11.  April 2, 2016:  Deer Valley
12.  April 4, 2016:  Snowbird



Daughter's Tally:

1.  December 6, 2015:  Snowbird
2.  January 2, 2015:  Alta (first real lesson).
3.  January 17, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
5.  February 20, 2016: Alta


----------



## Skimaine (May 17, 2016)

Skimaine said:


> At 50 days.  Probably done for the year.



Added two bonus days at the 'Loaf - April 30 and May 1st. Done at 52.


----------



## machski (May 20, 2016)

Made it to 36 thanks to Killington and Superstar holding on today.  Likely it for me.


----------



## dlague (May 20, 2016)

machski said:


> Made it to 36 thanks to Killington and Superstar holding on today.  Likely it for me.



Likely it for Killington this weekend.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 20, 2016)

dlague said:


> Likely it for Killington this weekend.


Never count a good man down.


----------



## machski (May 21, 2016)

dlague said:


> Likely it for Killington this weekend.



I wouldn't say that, but regardless for me, next weekend is a work one.  I bet K is open next weekend and without walking required to boot.


----------



## chuckstah (May 21, 2016)

55 after two great, tiring days on Superstar.  May just get to my goal of 60.  Didn't think it was possible as of March.  We will see if SS has 5 days of lift served left in it!  Then some hiking.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 27, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Love it.
> 
> 1.  November 21, 2015:  Alta
> 2.  November 22, 2015:  Snowbird
> ...



43.  May 27, 2016:  Snowbird

Season Tally By Ski Area:

Alta: 12 
Alta/Snowbird: 8
Burke:  2
Cherry Peak:  1
Deer Valley:  3
Snowbird:  17


Wife's Tally:

1.  December 30, 2015:  Solitude
2.  January 2, 2016:  Alta
3.  January 6, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 17, 2016: Alta (Powder Day)
5.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
6.  January 30, 2016:  Alta (Monster Powder Day)
7.  February 6, 2016:  Deer Valley
8.  February 20, 2016:  Alta
9.  February 27, 2016:  Solitude
10.  March 12, 2016:  Snowbird
11.  April 2, 2016:  Deer Valley
12.  April 4, 2016:  Snowbird



Daughter's Tally:

1.  December 6, 2015:  Snowbird
2.  January 2, 2015:  Alta (first real lesson).
3.  January 17, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
5.  February 20, 2016: Alta


----------



## thetrailboss (May 29, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Love it.
> 
> 1.  November 21, 2015:  Alta
> 2.  November 22, 2015:  Snowbird
> ...



44.  May 29, 2016:  Snowbird

Season Tally By Ski Area:

Alta: 12 
Alta/Snowbird: 8
Burke:  2
Cherry Peak:  1
Deer Valley:  3
Snowbird:  18


Wife's Tally:

1.  December 30, 2015:  Solitude
2.  January 2, 2016:  Alta
3.  January 6, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 17, 2016: Alta (Powder Day)
5.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
6.  January 30, 2016:  Alta (Monster Powder Day)
7.  February 6, 2016:  Deer Valley
8.  February 20, 2016:  Alta
9.  February 27, 2016:  Solitude
10.  March 12, 2016:  Snowbird
11.  April 2, 2016:  Deer Valley
12.  April 4, 2016:  Snowbird



Daughter's Tally:

1.  December 6, 2015:  Snowbird
2.  January 2, 2015:  Alta (first real lesson).
3.  January 17, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
5.  February 20, 2016: Alta


----------



## thetrailboss (May 30, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Love it.
> 
> 1.  November 21, 2015:  Alta
> 2.  November 22, 2015:  Snowbird
> ...



45.  May 30, 2016:  Snowbird (and that's a wrap!)

Season Tally By Ski Area:

Alta: 12 
Alta/Snowbird: 8
Burke:  2
Cherry Peak:  1
Deer Valley:  3
Snowbird:  19


Wife's Tally:

1.  December 30, 2015:  Solitude
2.  January 2, 2016:  Alta
3.  January 6, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 17, 2016: Alta (Powder Day)
5.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
6.  January 30, 2016:  Alta (Monster Powder Day)
7.  February 6, 2016:  Deer Valley
8.  February 20, 2016:  Alta
9.  February 27, 2016:  Solitude
10.  March 12, 2016:  Snowbird
11.  April 2, 2016:  Deer Valley
12.  April 4, 2016:  Snowbird



Daughter's Tally:

1.  December 6, 2015:  Snowbird
2.  January 2, 2015:  Alta (first real lesson).
3.  January 17, 2016:  Alta
4.  January 23, 2016:  Alta
5.  February 20, 2016: Alta


----------



## steamboat1 (May 31, 2016)

My last day on the slopes was April 23. I had really hoped to get a few more days in afterwards but it just didn't happen. Partially my fault for not driving up by myself as I normally do & partially due to being disappointed by others who said they would go & then backed out at the last minute. I really didn't want to make the long schlepp up to VT. by myself to ski only one trail but in after thought I should have. 

Anyway my final tally for the season is:

37

30 - Killington
2 - Stowe
3 - Sugarbush
1 - Pico
1 - Stratton


----------



## thetrailboss (May 31, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> My last day on the slopes was April 23. I had really hoped to get a few more days in afterwards but it just didn't happen. Partially my fault for not driving up by myself as I normally do & partially due to being disappointed by others who said they would go & then backed out at the last minute. I really didn't want to make the long schlepp up to VT. by myself to ski only one trail but in after thought I should have.
> 
> Anyway my final tally for the season is:
> 
> ...



That's a solid season.


----------



## JimG. (May 31, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> 45.  May 30, 2016:  Snowbird (and that's a wrap!)
> 
> Season Tally By Ski Area:
> 
> ...



No June skiing?

I've been fishing and hiking since the beginning of April but if it's any motivation for you I ended my season at 46 days.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 31, 2016)

JimG. said:


> No June skiing?
> 
> I've been fishing and hiking since the beginning of April but if it's any motivation for you I ended my season at 46 days.



No lift served at least.  I'd like to do a day or two in June, but I am pretty booked up and my wife will kill me if I keep skiing


----------



## JimG. (May 31, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> No lift served at least.  I'd like to do a day or two in June, but I am pretty booked up and my wife will kill me if I keep skiing



I will be shocked if you don't sneak a day or 2 in.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 31, 2016)

JimG. said:


> I will be shocked if you don't sneak a day or 2 in.



:lol:


----------



## dlague (Jul 19, 2016)

Final tally 47 three days short of our goal.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 19, 2016)

dlague said:


> Final tally 47 three days short of our goal.



So, you met the challenge and TB did not.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 21, 2016)

Trying to get out a few more times. I met up with another member from TGR last month and we skied "Dead Dog Couloir" on Torrey's Peak (Center of photo)




If you look closely you can see we weren't the only ones interested in this line


Are we there yet?


Our goal was to start skiing down no later than 8:30AM. As we got close to the top, the snow started getting softer and softer at an exponential rate, so we didn't get much in terms of pics going down since we just wanted to get the hell out of there. We made our descent at 8:40 AM. As it turned out the snow was still too soft then. I was seriously struggling to hold an edge and was probably peeling 1-2 inches of snow off of the surface with every turn. The middle of the run had a big runnel we had to stay clear of as well. In the end I would say it was worth it for the experience, but definitely not the risk. Future summits will need to be done earlier.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 21, 2016)

Suprisingly, this isn't as bad as it looks. You'd think you'd see this on the way up, but all the rocks are recessed a couple of inches in the snow so you don't see it when looking up. For this reason, I was amazingly able to ski over the majority of the rocks without hitting too many.


Eager to return in winter when conditions are better


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 22, 2016)

Way to get after it. What time did you start the climb?


----------



## dlague (Jul 22, 2016)

skiNEwhere said:


> View attachment 20477
> 
> Suprisingly, this isn't as bad as it looks. You'd think you'd see this on the way up, but all the rocks are recessed a couple of inches in the snow so you don't see it when looking up. For this reason, I was amazingly able to ski over the majority of the rocks without hitting too many.
> View attachment 20476
> ...



Is St Mary's still skiable?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 22, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Way to get after it. What time did you start the climb?



We stepped off around 4:15AM from the trailhead. The base of the couloir is about 2 miles away, I think we swapped over to ski boots and started hiking up the base of the line around 5:45. 

Random stats (I forgot to turn the app back on for the descent, hence the straight line)



Birds eye view. A-Basin at the very top left of photo for perspective


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 22, 2016)

dlague said:


> Is St Mary's still skiable?



Not good skiing, but skiing nonetheless.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 8, 2016)

57 and officially closing the book on the 2015/2016 season.

2015/2016 Days

Loveland - 10/31, 11/8, 3/18, 3/26 *(4)*
Keystone - 11/7, 2/13 *(2)*
Copper - 11/22, 1/2, 1/10, 1/16, 1/17, 2/14, 3/10, 4/16 *(8)*
Breck - 11/24, 12/5, 12/12, 12/19, 1/9, 1/23, 1/30, 2/27, 3/9, 3/25 *(10)*
Winter Park - 12/13, 3/13, 5/1 *(3)*
A-Basin - 1/3, 3/27, 4/10, 4/17, 4/23, 5/8, 5/22, 6/4 *(8)*
Telluride - 12/24, 12/25, 12/26 *(3)*
Silverton - 12/27* (1)*
Beaver Creek - 1/31 *(1)*
Aspen Mtn - 2/6 *(1)*
Aspen Highlands - 2/5 *(1)
*Snowmass - 2/4* (1)*
Sunlight - 2/7 *(1)*
Wolf Creek - 3/7 *(1)*
Echo Mtn - 3/8 *(1)*
Vail - 4/9 *(1)*
Las Leñas - 8/28, 8/29, 8/30, 8/31, 9/1, 9/4, 9/5, 9/6 *(8)*

Torrey's (Dead Dog Couloir) - 6/24 *(1)*
St. Mary's - 7/17 *(1)*


----------



## dlague (Sep 9, 2016)

skiNEwhere said:


> 57 and officially closing the book on the 2015/2016 season.
> 
> 2015/2016 Days
> 
> ...



Living the dream!  Darn near a perfect season!  Nice mix too!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 9, 2016)

dlague said:


> Living the dream!  Darn near a perfect season!  Nice mix too!



Thanks man! Making up for the 0 ski days between 2002-2006

Let me know if ya wanna try and catch up this season


----------



## dlague (Sep 11, 2016)

skiNEwhere said:


> Thanks man! Making up for the 0 ski days between 2002-2006
> 
> Let me know if ya wanna try and catch up this season



Sure thing!


----------

